# Biker in Mainz gesucht



## Charly779 (7. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

jetzt, wo die Bike-Saison schon lange wieder begonnen hat, merke ich, dass alleine fahren doch eher langweilig ist 

Gibt es vielleicht ein paar interessierte Biker, gerne auch außerhalb von Beinhart (keine Hochleistungssportler oder Halb-Profis...), die bereit sind für ein paar gemütliche Touren entweder feierabends unter der Woche oder auch am Sonntag?

Bevorzugter Startort unter der Woche wäre bei mir Mainz Bretzenheim (Uni) bzw. Hauptbahnhof. Bei Interesse einfach hier rein schreiben. 

Grüße
Charly


----------



## Sir_Nukem (13. Mai 2011)

Ebenfalls Hallo,

schön zu sehen das ich nicht der einzige mit dem Thema bin. 

Mit der jetzigen Saison wollen wir (Madame und Ich) unsere Hardtails mal weiter weg bewegen als nur im Umland auf den normalen Wegen.

Hast du irgendwelche schönen Strecken die du schon kennst?  Wir sind da sehr unterbelichtet  Trails o.Ä. kenne ich hier kaum.

Grüße,

Ben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Charly779 (13. Mai 2011)

Hallo Ben,

ich stamme selbst nicht aus Mainz, wohne dort aber schon eine Zeit lang und fahre seit wenigen Jahren. Trailmäßig sieht es auf der Mainzer Seite ja eher mau aus, oder habe ich die Wege einfach noch nicht entdeckt...? Höhenmeter gibt es da bei mir nur über die Weinberge. Bin bis jetzt immer - wohl oder übel - nach WI rüber und dort das Standardprogramm mit Platte, Hohe Wurzel etc. 

Konditionsmäßig bin ich durchaus noch ausbaufähig  und fahrtechnisch traue ich mir meist weniger zu als ich eigentlich fahren kann. Naja, vielelicht schaffen wir mal eine Tour nächste Woche und finden ein paar Ideen, wo man fahren könnte?

Grüße
Charly


----------



## macmaegges (13. Mai 2011)

25 Minuten Autobahnfahrt von Mainz entfernt - www.flowtrail-stromberg.de

In Mainz selbst gibts schon was zum fahren, kommt drauf an was ihr wollt.

Alte Ziegelei - Dirtspot
Ginsheim - Dirtspot
Gonsenheimer Wald - einige Trails, die sich bestimmt kombinieren lassen.
Budenheimer Wald - auch einige Trails, von Gonsenheim kommend.
Mainzer Halle - Halle 5 am Zollhafen - Skatespot mit grossen Dirts - INDOOR
Rheinufer - Skatepark

und es geht noch mehr.
Secret halt


----------



## Charly779 (13. Mai 2011)

Hi Macmaegges,

den Gonsenheimer Wald hat man irgendwann durch (glaubt man zumindest, sicher gibt es noch Ecken) und dann bin ich mehr der Tourenfahrer, ein Dirtspot reizt mich nicht so wirklich. Der neue Flowtrail allerdings schon, aber ich fürchte, die ersten Wochen ist es derart überlaufen, dass man Wartemarken oben ziehen könnte... Das Video sieht aber ziemlich gut aus...

Gruß
Charly


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Mai 2011)

Charly779 schrieb:


> Der neue Flowtrail allerdings schon, aber ich fürchte, die ersten Wochen ist es derart überlaufen, dass man Wartemarken oben ziehen könnte... Das Video sieht aber ziemlich gut aus...


Das glaube ich kaum. Speziell unter der Woche dürfte sich das in Grenzen halten. Und auch so fährt man sich da normal nicht über die Füße, man kann ja einfach beim/vorm Reinfahren schauen, wer grad wie schnell rein ist und ggf. abwarten


----------



## Charly779 (13. Mai 2011)

Ok, unter der Woche, davon bin ich jetzt nicht ausgegangen. Dann braucht man halt fast schon ein Auto um hinzukommen, das finde ich schon etwas Umstand für 'mal eben schnell eine Runde'.

Aber vielleicht mache ich genau das mal nächste Woche oder so


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Mai 2011)

Nee, Auto finde ich fast umstÃ¤ndlicher als ÃPNV... ich fahre meistens mit der Bahn bis Bingen und von dort mit dem Bus nach Stromberg, dauert knapp 1 Stunde und ist alles mit dem Studi-Ticket abgedeckt  Nur der "Regio-Biker" Bus am Wochenende kostet fÃ¼r die Strecke 3â¬, dafÃ¼r ist es bei dem sicher, dass er einen mitnimmt und der ist fÃ¼r Fahrradtransport ausgebaut.


----------



## minivfr (15. Mai 2011)

@Charly779 (& Co)

Willkommen im RheinMainRaum.

Auf meinem GPS liegen rund 270 Touren - alle Startpunkt in oder sehr nahe MZ. Länge von 30 - 180km, die Mehrheit natürlich nördlich von MZ (Taunus). Könnte für diese und nächste Saison reichen... Bei Interesse bitte Mail. 

Gerade die kürzeren Strecken sind nett für kurze Feierabendsprints. Auch Richtung Süden (KIB) und nach Osten (z. B. Stadtwald FFM & am Main zurück) ist einiges dabei, nur eben aus naheliegenden (sic!) Gründen keine "richtigen" Höhenmeter... 

Gonsenheimer - budenheimer Wald bis nach Heidesheim (Classic) ab 21Uhr mit LED am Rad bringt anderes/ neues Licht in bekannte Strecken -  keine Jogger mehr und wenige freilaufende Hunde. Ruhig mal nachts fahren, da kommen schnell 40-50km zusammen, die mir dann auch reichen.  

In einer 3h Feierabendrunde lassen sich auch elegant Ziegelei mit Ginsheim verbinden (-> Spass und Fahrtechnik), Laktat sammelt man bei der (leider) Asphaltauffahrt zwischen Nieder-Olm und Ebersheim, für Rauschen im Helm sorgt die Abfahrt nach Laubenheim hinein. Dazwischen: Eher Konditionstraining bis Sightseeing, je nachdem, wie man es anlegt. 

Die Strecken mit geringstem Asphaltanteil & Wegbreite und dauerhaften, nennenswerten Steigungen sind fast alle im Taunus - den gönne ich mir schon wegen der etwas aufwendigeren Anfahrt (pro Tour plus mind. 1h für Hin und Rück) tendenziell eher am WE. 

Wie macmaegges bereits schreibt: Es geht viel! Mit Auto und/ oder ÖPNV natürlich noch mehr. 

Gruß aus Mainz.


----------



## MrBlonde (15. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

meine Freundin und ich (Anfang 30) suchen auch noch Biker für gemeinsame Ausfahrten. Keine Hochleistungstouren klingt sehr gut.

Wir wohnen in Wiesbaden und sind daher meist im Taunus/Rheingau unterwegs. Wir haben dort auch schon nette Trails und Touren entdeckt, sind allerdings immer froh über neue Vorschläge.

Für uns ists am WE immer besser, unter der Woche würde es auch mal klappen. Wir hätten nächstes WE (21./22. Mai) z.B. schon mal Zeit.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Charly779 (16. Mai 2011)

Hallo Björn,

das liest sich doch ganz gut Bin auch Anfang 30, mag keine tempo-gebolzten Hochleistungstouren, sondern eher gemütliche, aber ein paar hm dürfen schon drin sein. Und schöne flowige Trails mag ich auch, wenn sie nicht zu technisch werden. S2 nur stellenweise, S3 übersteigt meinen Fahr-Willen 

Dieses WE ist bei mir allerdings anderweitig ausgebucht, entweder unter der Woche könnte ich noch etwas einrichten, oder dann die Woche / das WE darauf. Meldet Euch einfach, wir finden schon eine Möglichkeit.

Grüße
Charly


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir_Nukem (16. Mai 2011)

Wir wären für eine kleine Einfach-Tour zum rumradeln.

Sind ja doch ein paar Menschen hier unterwegs die mitradeln würden.

Wie wärs?

z.b. Wenn das Wetter am Wochenende (das kommende, 21.5) eine normale Tour, Roundtour oder ein bischen Feldwege holzen.

Würde auch gerne erfahren wie wir so leistungstechnisch gegen euch "abstinken" , na, so schlimm sind wir zwar nicht, aber einen Vergleich konnten wir noch nicht ziehen.

So, meldet euch wer mit will, dann können wir uns eine schöne Route aussuchen und diese mal abfahren.

Grüße von hier,

Nuki/Ben


----------



## Charly779 (16. Mai 2011)

Sir_Nukem schrieb:


> Wir wären für eine kleine Einfach-Tour zum rumradeln.
> 
> Sind ja doch ein paar Menschen hier unterwegs die mitradeln würden.
> 
> ...



Nach aktuellem Stand kann ich diesen Sonntag leider nicht, eine etwas kleinere Tour ginge aber am Freitag Nachmittag. Lässt sich bei Euch da was einrichten? Ansonsten später, der Sommer ist noch lang


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. Mai 2011)

Also wenn ihr Lust und Zeit habt, den Weg nach Stromberg auf euch zu nehmen, ich bin sehr wahrscheinlich am Mittwoch dort.


----------



## Charly779 (16. Mai 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Also wenn ihr Lust und Zeit habt, den Weg nach Stromberg auf euch zu nehmen, ich bin sehr wahrscheinlich am Mittwoch dort.



Mittwoch würde gehen, wenn wir nicht grillen. Das weiß ich aber Dienstag wohl sicher.

Lust auf Stromberg habe ich, aber Protektoren besitze ich nicht  Mein Einstieg wäre also die leichte Variante...


----------



## Lateralus (16. Mai 2011)

Tach zusammen,

sieht es in Mainz und um Mainz herum echt so flach/langweilig aus, wie es hier anklingt? Kein Wald, keine Höhenmeter zu vernichten, keine Trails, nix? 

Mich verschlägts evtl beruflich dorthin...wo könnte man denn bei Arbeit in Mainz wohnen, um nah an MTB-geeigneter Umgebung zu sein? Fahre jetzt 30 Minuten aus der Stadt raus und bin im Grünen mit ca. 150 HM am Stück und Trails. Sowas würde ich da auch gern haben...
Bin so der Marathontyp, eher bergauf als bergab und fahre immer 60-80 km und dabei 1200 - 1500 HM. Funzt das bei Euch?

Nochwas - Gibts gute Shops in Mainz oder Umgebung?


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. Mai 2011)

Ich weiß auch noch nicht genau, wann ich dann dort wäre, habe mit noch jemand anders ausm Forum was ausgemacht, allerdings noch keine konkrete Zeit.

Protektoren habe ich evtl. einen Satz übrig... habe gerade neue gekauft und brauche die alten nicht mehr, die haben mir eh nie wirklich gepasst. Habe sie allerdings schon einem Bekannten angeboten, falls der sie haben möchte, könnte ich sie dir nur leihen, andernfalls könntest du sie auch günstig erwerben.  Sind ein mal das alte Modell der 661 Race Light Knee/Shin (schon ne Weile benutzt) und die O'Neal Rocker für die Arme in schwarz (so gut wie neu).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir_Nukem (16. Mai 2011)

Stromberg klingt interessant!

Weg ist auch schaffbar nach dem Feierabend, ohne aufm Rückweg umzufallen. 
Da wir auch ebenfalls keine Protektoren haben würden wir Stromberg dann erstmal besichtigen und uns damit anfreunden.

Wenn also nichts zwischenkommt (Frau will nicht  wären wir dabei, versuchen zumindest, ankommen, überleben...

Ist das Wetter ein wichtiger Faktor? Draußen schauts ja nicht mehr so toll aus.

Grüße,

Ben

edit:



Lateralus schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> sieht es in Mainz und um Mainz herum echt so flach/langweilig aus, wie  es hier anklingt? Kein Wald, keine Höhenmeter zu vernichten, keine  Trails, nix?



Nichts ist unwahr, nur aufgrund der Weinberge und deren nutzung sind unsere Berge schon besetzt. Kein Platz für Wald und Wiese.
Besser siehts Richtung Gonsenheim aus, aber wieviele Höhenmeter man da finden kann....nicht viele denke ich :/

Lehrt mich eines Besseren!


----------



## Charly779 (16. Mai 2011)

Thema Protektoren: Damit meinte ich auch, dass ich eher der Fahrer bin, der gerne etwas Spaß hat, aber Drops schon wieder fast meidet. Ist (noch) nicht meine Welt. Aber laut Beschreibung gibt es ja drei verschiedene Schwierigkeitsstufen und ich fange dann mal gemütlich an und nehme die chickenways... 

@Lateralus: Sicher gibt es hier ein paar Trails, aber es sind weder die Berge so hoch wie drüben im Taunus, noch gibt es derart viele schöne Wege. Höhenmeter kann man zwar ohne Probs sammeln, aber auch asphaltierten oder höchstens geschotterten Weinbergwegen macht mir das nur begrenzten Spaß. Zum Gonsenheimer Wald - das lohnt anscheinend doch noch mehr, als ich bis jetzt immer gedacht habe... Aber das Höhenprofil ist dort auch eher als coupiertes Gelände zu beurteilen.


----------



## Sir_Nukem (16. Mai 2011)

Charly779 schrieb:


> Thema Protektoren: Damit meinte ich auch, dass ich eher der Fahrer bin, der gerne etwas Spaß hat, aber Drops schon wieder fast meidet. Ist (noch) nicht meine Welt. Aber laut Beschreibung gibt es ja drei verschiedene Schwierigkeitsstufen und ich fange dann mal gemütlich an und nehme die chickenways...



Ich sehe mich da nicht anders 

BTW: Schön zu sehen das wir wirklich mit diesen Problem hier in Mainz nicht alleine sind! So kanns nur besser werden


----------



## Wassertrinker (16. Mai 2011)

In Stromberg ist alles so fahrbar, dass beiden Reifen nicht die Bodenhaftung verlieren!


----------



## MrBlonde (16. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

für diejenigen, die es am WE nicht nach Stromberg zieht einfach mal als erster Vorschlag: Wir treffen uns am Samstag, den 21.05. in Wiesbaden um 13:00 Uhr an der Fasanerie und drehen von da aus eine entspannte Runde.
Für einen anderen Treffpunkt wären wir natürlich auch zu haben, wobei uns die Wiesbadener Seite mit Wald und Bergen besser gefällt als die Mainzer Weinberge.

Viele Grüße
Björn


----------



## jesterhead7500 (16. Mai 2011)

Aloha,

wenn Ihr mir sagen könntet wie ich zur Fasanerie komme, ich glaube mit der 33(?) bin mir nicht sicher wohn auch noch nicht so lange in Wiesbaden wäre ich gerne dabei


----------



## Charly779 (16. Mai 2011)

Ich sehe, es gibt hier noch mehr 'Geisterfahrer'... 

zurück zum Thema: Fasanerie fährt glaube ich wirklich die 33 hin. Leider kann ich bis auf weiteres samstags nie, da muss ich bis 20 Uhr arbeiten. Und zudem diesen Sonntag bin ich auch noch verhindert. 

Hätte jemand noch Interesse an einer Runde jetzt am Freitag Nachmittag / Abend? Treffpunkt und Route bin ich offen, schlage aber ebenfalls die 'ebsche' Seite vor.


----------



## jesterhead7500 (16. Mai 2011)

Jawohl ein Geisterfahrer 

allgemein kann ich an Wochenenden immer und zu jeder Zeit, in der Woche wirds schwierig da hätte ich theoretisch bis 16Uhr Zeit.
Also bin so gesehen für alles offen immer alleine fahren ist auch langweilig =)


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. Mai 2011)

Charly779 schrieb:


> Thema Protektoren: Damit meinte ich auch, dass ich eher der Fahrer bin, der gerne etwas Spaß hat, aber Drops schon wieder fast meidet. Ist (noch) nicht meine Welt. Aber laut Beschreibung gibt es ja drei verschiedene Schwierigkeitsstufen und ich fange dann mal gemütlich an und nehme die chickenways...


Achso! Ja, da ist Stromberg genau richtig. Du fährst die normalen Lines und lässt die Sprünge einfach weg  Gibt dort auch genug kleine Hüpferchen, die man überrollen kann und an denen man sich wunderbar an "mehr" rantasten kann.
Wann würdest du denn am Mittwoch nach Stromberg kommen, falls es klappt?


----------



## Charly779 (17. Mai 2011)

Hallo `Smubob´,

das Promo-Video sieht genau nach meinem Geschmack aus, da könnte ich gut mal üben 

Zeitlich sieht es bei mir morgen so aus, dass ich frühestens die Bahn ab Mainz 16.30 Uhr nehmen kann, somit wäre ich gegen viertel nach fünf in Stromberg, halb sechs dann am Einstieg. 

Das ist mir fast etwas zu spät - wenn ich es mir recht überlege, dann wähle ich lieber den Freitag Nachmittag, da komme ich früher aus dem Büro auf die Strecke. 

Jetzt die Frage in die Runde: Wäre jemand Freitag dabei, oder aber: Was machen wir Freitag Nachmittag, jemand Lust auf eine gemeinsame Tour? genaue Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt wären offen.

Grüße
Charly


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jesterhead7500 (17. Mai 2011)

Ich müsste mich nach Bahnverbindungen erkundigen hab auch das Video gesehen und fand es sehr nett dort naja muss erstmal los Blumen gießen bei meiner Schwester


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. Mai 2011)

@ Charly: So spät bin ich vermutlich gar nicht mehr dort. Du würdest in der Zeit auch locker noch 2 gemütliche Abfahrten hinkriegen, aber ich würde auch lieber mehr Zeit mitbringen an deiner Stelle, dann kannst du dir auch mal den Übungsparcours ankucken etc.

Freitag schaff ichs nicht rechtzeitig. Samstag nachmittag ginge theoretisch oder Sonntag.


----------



## Bergziege70 (17. Mai 2011)

Charly779 schrieb:


> Hallo `Smubob´,
> 
> das Promo-Video sieht genau nach meinem Geschmack aus, da könnte ich gut mal üben
> 
> ...


 
Hi,
wann am Freitag Nachmittag soll die Tour losgehen??


----------



## Charly779 (17. Mai 2011)

Freitag Nachmittag kann ich z. B. 15.00 oder 15.30 Uhr am Mainzer Bahnhof sein, ich denke, damit könnte man was planen.

Bergziege, ich bin offen, wohin es geht. Stromberg, Taunus, oder sonstwohin 

Ist sonst noch wer dabei und hat konkrete Wünsche / Vorschläge?

Gruß
Charly


----------



## jesterhead7500 (17. Mai 2011)

Wenn ihr noch Platz habt bin ich dabei 15Uhr ist ja eine gediegene Zeit 

Bin auch offen aber mich würde Stromberg jucken ;D


----------



## Bergziege70 (17. Mai 2011)

Muß schaun wie ich am Freitag arbeite,sollte es beim Frühdienst bleiben bin ich dabei,weiss am Donnerstag genaueres,bis denne


----------



## Sir_Nukem (18. Mai 2011)

Da nun ein Kollege seinen Urlaub nimmt rolleyes könnte ich (wir) nur noch später als Charly Richtung Bingen los -> Da ist Zeitlich einfach nichts 

Ich melde uns mal für Samstag oder Sonntag für ne Tour, Freitag fahrt ihr einfach zu früh los. 

Meldet euch für die, die am Sa/So eine eingang Tours mitmachen wollen. (eventuell sind wir ja auch die, die bei wem andren mitmachen, who knows)

So ein schönes Wetter heute, und keine Aussicht auf Rumfahren


----------



## Charly779 (18. Mai 2011)

Ben, was wäre jetzt am Freitag eine Uhrzeit, zu der du / ihr könntet?


----------



## Sir_Nukem (18. Mai 2011)

Direkt vom Büro los gehts meistens ab 16:30 - 17:00 Freitags. Denke mal Madame erreicht die gleichen Zeiten.

Wir radeln richtung 49.977532,8.328835, ein bischen noch in der Sonn fahren. Drum, wer zuviel "Bulls in Weiss und SchwarzRot" sieht, sind nur wir....

Ist an der Brückenabfahrt, Weisenau -> Hesse. Der kleine Sandhaufen mit hügeln.

Grüße, 

Wir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Charly779 (19. Mai 2011)

Jetzt, Donnerstag Abend, möchte ich mal nachfragen: Was machen wir morgen Nachmittag? Hat jemand (noch) Lust, eine Tour mit zu fahren?

Wenn ja, was machen wir? Stromberg? Könnte am Hbf um kurz vor drei sein, so dass wir die Bahn um 15 Uhr nehmen könnten. Oder hat wer einen anderen Vorschlag? Andere Uhrzeit?

Das Wetter soll wohl durchwachsen werden, für Stromberg sind Schauer genau dann gemeldet, wenn wir dort wären. Also, Stromberg wegen der größeren Anfahrt lieber verschieben und was anderes fahren?

Vorschläge? Ich bin gespannt auf eure Rückmeldungen 

Gruß
Charly


----------



## Sir_Nukem (19. Mai 2011)

Bei solchen Uhrzeiten -> Schau dir den Trail bitte genau und berichte uns unwürdigen davon. Bin Terminlich vergeben an meine Arbeit .

Wir starten Samstag nachmittag einfach irgendwo hin, das genaue Ziel erlese ich wohl dann hier im Forum.

Der Seite nach, wirds ruppig mit unseren Hardtails, neber langsamer Fahren und umfahren, was kann man noch tun?

Wenn irgendwer nen Fullyrahmen o.Ä. in der nähe hat, aufrüsten ist auch ne möglichkeit. Mal umschaun...

schönen Feierabend,

Ben


----------



## jesterhead7500 (19. Mai 2011)

Jawoll bin auch kurz vor drei am Mainzer Bahnhof wenns Stromberg regnen soll isses ja etwas bescheiden aber mir ist das Fahrtziel egal.


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Mai 2011)

Sir_Nukem schrieb:


> Der Seite nach, wirds ruppig mit unseren Hardtails, neber langsamer Fahren und umfahren, was kann man noch tun?


Ich war auch schon ein paar Mal mit dem Hardtail dort, das ist gar kein Problem! Gestern ist während unserer Photo-Session einer mit Hardtail und Starrgabel vorbei gekommen  Man hat sogar Vorteile mit einem Hardtail: leichter und mehr Vortrieb, was man auf so einem Trail durchaus gebrauchen kann. Der Trail ist selten richtig ruppig, nur im ersten Teil des Tannenstücks (4. Teilstück, wenn man von Anfang an fährt) aber dort könnte man notfalls auch den "Chickenway" (mit blau ausgeschildert) fahren -> ein Stück die Waldautobahn runter und dann in ein recht gerades und glattes Singletrail-Stück einbiegen, das wieder auf den anderen Weg trifft. Auf dem Teil, den man da umfahren würde, befinden sich einige ruppige Stellen, ein Fels, den man springen, auf einer Holzrampe abrollen oder umfahren kann, ein Holzdrop, der natürlich umfahrbar ist und ein Holz-Element mit Steilkurve. Man kann alles auch gut auf dem Übungsparcours ausprobieren, Bilder in meinem Album.

Es muss sich ja nicht jeder gleich über die großen Sprünge schanzen


----------



## dondo78 (20. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich schliesse mich dreisterweise einfach mal hier an.
Also wenn Ihr vor habt mal eine Feierabendrunde in Stromberg zu drehen, wäre ich mit dabei. Reise aus KH mit dem Auto an und könnte anbieten auf dem Weg dorthin noch wen mit aufzupicken.
War gestern ab 17.00 noch am Flowtrail, obwohl es schon ziemlich duster war, konnte man noch locker bis 19.00 Uhr die Abfahrten geniessen

Bei mir passts halt leider nur in der Woche, da ich WE-Heimpendler bin.

Bis dann,

Gruß Dondo


----------



## Charly779 (20. Mai 2011)

Hallo Dondo,

dreist? Nein, ganz im Gegenteil, gerne!

Heute waren wir gar nicht in Stromberg, die Wetterprognose vom Niederschlagsradar hatte einen heftigen Schauer gezeigt genau dann, wenn wir dort aufgeschlagen wären. Somit ist der Flowtrail auf nächsten Freitag verschoben, dann ist hoffentlich das Wetter stabiler und schöner.

Laßt uns einfach diesen Thread weiter zum Diskutieren nutzen, und am Donnerstag alles Nötige klären für Stromberg. 

Gruß
Charly


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir_Nukem (21. Mai 2011)

Sind nun gleich in Wiesbaden, Fasanerie!
Mal schaum was wir hier finden.

Edit: Strassen, Autos und viel zu nackte Menschen...

Ein paar stunden sind wir im WI HInterwald rumgeirrt, immer versucht auf keine Asphaltierte Strasse zu stoßen, aber es gibt soviele davon da oben, kaum Wald übrig. Auch sehr schönen kleine Waldwege haben wir gefunden, jedoch endeten die meisten auf einer der besgaten Asphaltstrassen. Wenn man sich da bissl besser auskennt kann man das verhindern 

Erstaunlich auch wieiviel Radler man auf den winzigen Wegen trifft, auch in der abgelegensten..

Mehr haben will davon


----------



## dondo78 (21. Mai 2011)

Hi,

dann schaue ich mal weiter fleissig hier rein, evtl. wirds bei mir Freitag auch was.
Wär ja nett, wenn wir ein kleines Grüppchen zusammen kriegen würden,
dann findet mich wenigstens jemand wenn ich mich wieder abschiesse.
Am Donnerstag war ich so ziemlich der einzige dort und einmal hats mich ordentlich ausgehoben - ging aber soweit ganz gut, mir ist Gottseidank
kein Baum in den Weg gesprungen

Gruss Dondo


----------



## dondo78 (23. Mai 2011)

Hi,

werd morgen ab ca. 17.00 am Flowtrail sein. Vielleicht ist ja noch jemand aus dem Forum dort, bin immer für ein Schwätzchen zu haben!

Gruss Dondo


----------



## Charly779 (24. Mai 2011)

Hallo

diese Woche schaffe ich es erst am Freitag wieder für eine Tour. Zudem ist mein Rad gerade in der großen Inspektion und hoffentlich bis dahin fertig... 

Grüße
Charly


----------



## Sir_Nukem (24. Mai 2011)

Hu!

Kennt wer einen guten Spot zum "rumhopsen-üben" hier in Mainz?

Also jetzt nicht die übichen verdächtigen wie Malakoff Treppen...bitte nicht 

Grüße,

Nuki


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Mai 2011)

Sir_Nukem schrieb:


> Kennt wer einen guten Spot zum "rumhopsen-üben" hier in Mainz?
> 
> Also jetzt nicht die übichen verdächtigen wie Malakoff Treppen...bitte nicht


Was verstehst du darunter?  In der Nähe der Ziegelei gibt es einige Dirtlines...






Also ich würde morgen gerne ein Bisschen den Flowtrail runter düsen, hat jemand Lust und Zeit? Ich habe den ganzen Tag frei und würde eigentlich am liebsten direkt morgens hin, wäre aber ggf. auch flexibel.


----------



## dondo78 (24. Mai 2011)

N`abend,

war heut dort Hab 5 Abfahrten hinbekommen, incl. Auffahrten natürlich.
Einmal hats mich beim ersten Gap ganz oben ordentlich geschmissen, Aua.
Nette Löcher von den Madenschrauben in der Wade und Sprunggelenk dick - reichte aber noch für 4 Abfahrten 
Muss unbedingt an der Flugphase feilen, die Kiste stellt sich oft ein wenig quer in der Luft und bei der Landung schmeisst es mich dann.

PS: Das schönste Erlebniss heute: Mutti mit Tochter fahren die Strecke runter, schön langsam, natürlich ohne Helm - aber Hauptsache beide in Hotpants 

Das ärgerlichste heute: Im unteren Teil des ersten Abschnitts, da wo es ein wenig schneller wird, springt mir wie aus dem nichts, wild bellend ein Golden Dingsbums in den Weg! Konnte grad noch bremsen ohne den Hund und mich zu verletzen, der Hing mir echt fast schon an der Wade, die Töle(sorry) war kaum zu beruhigen, er musste Ihn am Halsband wegzerren. Habe dann mal dem Besitzer freundlich aber bestimmt mitgeteilt das so etwas auch ins Auge gehen kann. Sein Kommentar: "Ja, hab Sie gar nicht gehört" Hallo? Das ist ja auch ein Fahrrad, wenns Krach machen würde wäre es ne Enduro *Kopfschüttel*

Gruss Dondo


----------



## Charly779 (26. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

morgen Nachmittag muss ich mich höchstwahrscheinlich ausklinken für eine gemeinsame Tour. Ich komme morgen leider nicht so früh wie letztens aus dem Büro, mal sehen, was dann noch geht. Aber zum Flowtrail wird es wohl wieder nicht reichen...
Aber ich gebe morgen Mittag mal einen Zwischenbericht.

@dondo: Der Text liest sich nur teilweise gut... ;-) Aber Hauptsache, es hat Spaß gemacht.

Grüße
Charly


----------



## Sir_Nukem (27. Mai 2011)

Mittag zusammen,

da ich heute mich allein beschäftigen darf, fährt irgendwer nachher ne runde um Mainz? 

Meldet euch einfach.

Grüße,

Nuki


----------



## Charly779 (27. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich fürchte, heute dauert es ausnahmsweise richtig lange, bevor ich aus dem Büro komme, das lohnt sich für mich nicht mehr.

Aber Sonntag: Meine Verabredung hat sich eben zerschlagen. Daher hätte ich Lust am Sonntag eine schöne Runde zu drehen. Wer ist mit dabei und wo geht's hin? Gedanken mache ich mir bis heute Abend und poste hier mal Tourenvorschläge.

Grüße
Charly


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir_Nukem (27. Mai 2011)

Charly779 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich fürchte, heute dauert es ausnahmsweise richtig lange, bevor ich aus dem Büro komme, das lohnt sich für mich nicht mehr.
> 
> ...



Da sage ich doch mal zu, sind dann auch wieder zu zusammen Unterwegs. Such ne schöne Strecke, Frauen tauglich 

Grüße,

Nuki


----------



## Charly779 (27. Mai 2011)

So, ich habe dann mal eine Online-Quelle durchforstet. Wir könnten einmal klassisch von Mainz aus auf die Hohe Wurzel uns hochwuchten, Vorschläge wären:
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.53588.html
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.60003.html
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.63979.html

Oder wir nehmen die 'Trails-Runde'
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.36386.html 

Oder aber alle Schönheiten auf einmal: Hohe Wurzel, Schläferskopf, Platte
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.34043.html

Vollkommen andere Möglichkeit wäre das hier:
http://www.radroutenplaner.hessen.de/mtb_01.asp?dbspalte=8

oder (mit etwas Bahn-Anfahrt) auch das hier:
http://www.radroutenplaner.hessen.de/mtb_01.asp?dbspalte=3

Oder aber diese nette Runde im Anhang, aber für eine Tagestour ist das zu wenig...

Nuki, was sind denn Eure Vorstellungen? An Distanz? An hm? 
Grüße
Charly


----------



## Sir_Nukem (27. Mai 2011)

Hu,

sehr schöne Routen! - Da weiss man garnicht was man empfehlen soll.

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.34043.html

Sieht rund aus, länge/höhe klingt mehr als schaffbar, so kann der Spass losgehen.

Genaue Vorstellungen habe ich nicht wirklich, hauptsache - schön  - Jeden Meter den man höherkommt, muss man schliesslich wieder Rrrrrunter. Jeder Meter der zurückliegt, ist einer mehr in den Beinen.
Erstmal schauen wie ich/wir gegen jemanden der öfters Fährt anstehen, ich bin wohl einer der wenigen der nicht einmal mit Tacho fährt.

Grüße,

Nuki


----------



## Charly779 (27. Mai 2011)

Sir_Nukem schrieb:


> ich bin wohl einer der wenigen der nicht einmal mit Tacho fährt



Das sind die Schlimmen...  hemmungslos untertreiben 

Die Tour war auch mein heimlicher Favorit, schön rund, alles mit drin.
Treffpunkt und Zeit machen mir dann morgen ganz gemütlich aus. Bin zwar ein Frühaufsteher, aber ein Tag in der Woche darf es auch mal gediegen losgehen...

Grüße
Charly


----------



## jesterhead7500 (27. Mai 2011)

Ja fahrt nur ohne mich! verdammt ich brauch langsam ein neues Laufrad >_< 
Gut das bald Juni is Sonntag gehts auf Cat Stevens Konzert zur aufmunterung immerhin ein spannendes Ereignis in der Woche  wünsch euch viel Spaß bei der Tour.


----------



## Charly779 (28. Mai 2011)

Sir_Nukem schrieb:


> Hu,
> 
> sehr schöne Routen! - Da weiss man garnicht was man empfehlen soll.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

nun bleibt noch die Frage, wann wir uns morgen wo genau treffen? Schlagt eine Uhrzeit vor. Treffpunkt z. B. am Hbf, oder habt ihr andere Wünsche?

Grüße
Karl


----------



## Sir_Nukem (28. Mai 2011)

Hi,

HBF ist ok, Zeitlich - Mittags? Highnoon mal als ersten Vorschlag. 

Ich hoffe wir finden uns dann auch 

--

Wir sind vorhin ein bisschen im Gonsenheimerwäldle geradelt, bis auf die normalen 2m Wege ist es irgendwie kompliziert zu erkennen wo wir eigentlich Fahren dürfen, Jogger wegen seidank die wir "möglichst" nicht befahren sollen. Als Radler dort die unmöglichkeit des Umfahrens zu beweisen, harr, schwer. 

--


----------



## Charly779 (28. Mai 2011)

Uff, Glück gehabt. Ich bin eben erst wieder nach Hause gekommen (vom Arbeiten und Radfahren) und dachte schon, hättest mal früher antworten sollen 

Bahnhof würde ich sagen, unten im Bereich der Rolltreppe, und um 12 Uhr dürfte es nicht so viele Radler geben, denke ich. Mein bronze(?)farbenes Ghost übersieht man auch fast nicht.

Grüße
Charly


----------



## Sir_Nukem (28. Mai 2011)

Ich bin gespannt wieviele Verletzte es morgen geben wird 

Grüße,

Ben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Charly779 (28. Mai 2011)

Sir_Nukem schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt wieviele Verletzte es morgen geben wird
> 
> Grüße,
> 
> Ben



Bitte? Habe ich da was falsch verstanden? Ich dachte an eine schöne, gemütliche Tour, oder waren da doch ein paar S3-Trails drin? 

Nene... wenn ich nicht morgen früh im Haus die Treppe runter falle... ganz gediegen 

P.S.: Die 2-Meter-Regel finde ich etwas schwierig. Einmal die Auslegung, und zum anderen das 'Dran-Halten'


----------



## Charly779 (29. Mai 2011)

So, ich bin auch wieder daheim angekommen - vielen Dank für die nette Begleitung auf der Tour! Alleine ist das halt auf Dauer etwas öde...

Auch wenn der Weg / Track alles andere als optimal war, Spaß hat's mir trotzdem viel gemacht.  Für eine Wiederholung bin ich zu haben, beispielsweise am Donnerstag.

Als Schmankerl hier im Anhang noch das gpx-File. Google Earth kann damit umgehen, oder gps track analyze.net, neben vielen anderen Progs.

Meine Alpenüberquerungen habe ich mit Alps Biketours aus München gemacht http://www.go-alps.de Ein sehr kompetenter Laden mit perfekter Organisation, das Rundum-Sorglos-Paket. Ein paar Eindrücke gibt es unter http://picasaweb.google.com/Charly779 zu sehen. Und so Gott will, werden es dieses Jahr noch AC Nummer 5 und 6, die Swiss und die Dolomiti stehen in meinem Kalender, davor aber noch die Drei-Länder-Tour ab Nauders 

Grüße
Charly


----------



## Sir_Nukem (29. Mai 2011)

Hi,

so, zuhause angekommen und die Daten mal geprüft, schön!, hätte nicht gedacht das wir dort Überall waren 

Im ganzen eine Super Runde, hat sehr Viel spass gemacht und wir konnten viel sehen von Wiesbaden, gerade ein paar ecken die wir nicht kannten.

--

Ist jemand die Tour auch schon gefahren? Wir hatten das gefühl, den Trail der wir rauffahren (manchmal schiebten) kann man viel besser nur rundterfahren, sehr viel Besser  - Sollten wir mal tun, ist notiert.

Morgen wieder Arbeiten, schööööön 

Grüße,

Ben


----------



## Sinox (29. Mai 2011)

Kann nur zustimmen, hat echt viel Spaß gemacht, trotz des Weges der wohl besser zum runterfahren gewesen wäre... 
Naja dafür war die Abfahrt um so schöner


----------



## Mel_l_ (30. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen! Ich bin ab morgen beruflich für sechs monate in Wiesbaden und wollt mal hören wann ihr so das nächste mal fahrt?! Ich kenne mich dort garnicht aus und wäre happy über eine Begleitung!! Wenn jemand Bock hat gerne schreiben, kann aber wohl eher immer abends... Samstags wird nach hause gefahren  LG Melly


----------



## Wassertrinker (30. Mai 2011)

Komm doch mal nach Stromberg auf den Flowtrail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mel_l_ (30. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich michh erstmal dort überhaupt ein bißchen auskenne gerne.... komme aus der Nähe von Düsseldorf, von daher kenn ich in der Ecke Wiesbaden und Co so ungefähr garnichts!! Zum Glück gibts nen Navi


----------



## Nigges19 (31. Mai 2011)

Hoi,

ich klink mich hier ma ein.
Würd mich gern ma bei so ner Feierabendrunde um Mainz dranhängen.
Wann gehts denn meistens los bei euch?
Gruß
Niko


----------



## Charly779 (31. Mai 2011)

Nigges19 schrieb:


> Hoi,
> 
> ich klink mich hier ma ein.
> Würd mich gern ma bei so ner Feierabendrunde um Mainz dranhängen.
> ...



Kaum liest man mal einen Tag nicht seine Mails, schon gibt es einige Antworten 

@Nigges: Gerne darfst du dich anhängen, wobei wir jetzt noch gar keine wirkliche 'Feierabendrunde' gedreht haben, die Woche ginge bei mir aber am Freitag Nachmittag. Zu was auch immer. So ab 16 Uhr werde ich voraussichtlich diesen Freitag loskommen, evtl. auch etwas früher.

@Melly: Wenn wir diesen Donnerstag oder Freitag etwas zustande bringen, hast du da auch Zeit? Oder geht es über das verlängerte WE schon früher heim?

Achja - hoffentlich ist meine Federgabel bis morgen Abend wieder zurück, sonst wird's schwierig  Ich bin aber mal guter Dinge.

Grüße
Charly


----------



## Nigges19 (31. Mai 2011)

Also am Freitag hab ich frei und wollte, je nach Wetter, wohl an See fahren.
Wenns dafür nicht schön genug ist, wäre ich aber dabei!
Generell passts mir unter der Woche, Mo, Di oder Do besser.


----------



## Mel_l_ (31. Mai 2011)

Also Donnerstag und Freitag bin ich hier, da ich heute erst angereist bin und nicht morgen schon wieder fahre für einen Tag. Ich hab leider nicht das Glück Samstags frei zu haben  Hätte somit Donnerstag den ganzen Tag zeit und Freitag erst so ab ca 17.30 Uhr!


----------



## Charly779 (31. Mai 2011)

Mel_l_ schrieb:


> Also Donnerstag und Freitag bin ich hier, da ich heute erst angereist bin und nicht morgen schon wieder fahre für einen Tag. Ich hab leider nicht das Glück Samstags frei zu haben  Hätte somit Donnerstag den ganzen Tag zeit und Freitag erst so ab ca 17.30 Uhr!



Wenn ich Donnerstag auf die Reihe (sprich mit komplettem Rad) bekomme, lasst uns doch eine Tour hierfür planen. Freitag dann ggf. noch abends was kleines.

btw: Tempomäßig bin ich nicht der Allerschnellste, eher der Genießer-Typ. Dafür aber ausdauernd, auch für längere Touren.  Und S2-Trails mag ich auch nur sporadisch...


----------



## Mel_l_ (31. Mai 2011)

Kein Problem, bin glaub grad auch nicht so fit, das biken ist die letzten Tage eindeutig zu kurz gekommen  Ja donnerstag wäre super, müsstest mir dann nur eine einfache Adresse geben..., hab mich heut erst hier verfahren  schon doof wenn man beide navis im hotel lässt...


----------



## Nigges19 (31. Mai 2011)

Nur ma so, wie lang ist denn so ne kleine oder normale Tour?
Und was ist denn ein S2 Trail? 
Nur, dass ich weiß, auf was ich mich einlass...
Da ich noch ein bissl Krankheit mit mir rumschleppe, glaub ich nicht, dass ich am Donnerstag schon fit bin, wenn doch sag ich Bescheid.


----------



## Charly779 (31. Mai 2011)

Mel_l_ schrieb:


> Kein Problem, bin glaub grad auch nicht so fit, das biken ist die letzten Tage eindeutig zu kurz gekommen  Ja donnerstag wäre super, müsstest mir dann nur eine einfache Adresse geben..., hab mich heut erst hier verfahren  schon doof wenn man beide navis im hotel lässt...



Treffpunkt kann man was einfaches ausmachen, Hbf oder sowas. Und Google Maps gibt es ja auch noch... Und Handies... 

Ich überlege mir für Donnerstag was und poste dann hier. Drückt mir die Daumen, dass Toxo meine Gabel morgen wieder rausrückt...


----------



## Charly779 (31. Mai 2011)

Nigges19 schrieb:


> Nur ma so, wie lang ist denn so ne kleine oder normale Tour?
> Und was ist denn ein S2 Trail?
> Nur, dass ich weiß, auf was ich mich einlass...
> Da ich noch ein bissl Krankheit mit mir rumschleppe, glaub ich nicht, dass ich am Donnerstag schon fit bin, wenn doch sag ich Bescheid.



Schau mal unter http://www.singletrail-skala.de Ich fühle mich auf S1 wohl, mit zuweilen einem Happen S2, dann sagt mein Kopf 'Schluss mit lustig'.

Eine Feierabendrunde dauert bei mir vielleicht 30 km, oder so 2-2,5 Stunden. Hm entsprechend, nicht vierstellig.
Eine Tagestour kann schonmal 80 km werden und hat angenehme 1000 bis vielleicht maximal 1500 hm, das ist im Mittelgebirge eh höher zu bewerten.

Und Tempo ist wie gesagt nicht zu sportlich am Berg. Wozu nehme ich nen Fotoapparat mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mel_l_ (31. Mai 2011)

was er unter einer normalen Tour versteht weiß ich nicht... aber zu S2 schau mal hier http://www.singletrail-skala.de/s2


----------



## Mel_l_ (31. Mai 2011)

oh zu spät


----------



## Nigges19 (31. Mai 2011)

Ah, danke! Ja, denke S1 reicht fürn Anfang xD
Seid ihr eigentlich so mit Bikerklamotten, Trinkblase, Helm und dem ganzen kram unterwegs?


----------



## Charly779 (31. Mai 2011)

Meine Standard-Ausrüstung sieht z. B. so https://picasaweb.google.com/Charly779/RennsteigCross020504051102?authkey=Gv1sRgCMOkuqGEsveDwwE#5612201212000533650 aus - das Foto ist noch relativ aktuell vom Mai, auch wenn es wie Dezember aussieht...


----------



## Nigges19 (31. Mai 2011)

Hmm sieht ja schon verdammt professionell aus 

Ich trage meist wohl ne kurze Jeans, Turnschuhe, nen alten Eastpak Rucksack meine normale Sonnenbrille... Nen Helm hab ich eh nit...
Naja, funzt auch so, oder?


----------



## Charly779 (31. Mai 2011)

Ob mit Radklamotten oder ohne, ist Geschmacksache, auch wenn es auf Dauer mit komfortabler ist. Wichtiger finde ich die persönliche Sicherheitsausrüstung wie Helm, aber auch Handschuhe und Radbrille.

Vorschreiben kann es niemand, aber erst heute habe ich wieder eine E-Mail bekommen, in der eine Bekannte ihren Kopf aus dem zerbrochenen Helm lediglich mit einer Gehirnerschütterung heraus geholt hat. Wer weiß, was ohne passiert wäre...


----------



## Nigges19 (31. Mai 2011)

Jaaa der Helm, ich weiß jaa... 
Ich hab ma nen Sprung dezent auf Asphalt mit dem Gesicht aufgefangen, da hätte mir der Helm auch nix gebracht...  
Radklamotten hab ich halt (noch) keine. 
Ne Radbrille hätt ich auch gern, aber sehs nicht ein, 60 Euro und mehr für ne Sonnenbrille auszugeben... Bei ner richtigen wirds wohl auch schnell drei Stellig. Rucksack such ich eigentlich grad am dringendsten.


----------



## Charly779 (31. Mai 2011)

Als Kind habe ich mich auch einmal lang gestreckt als Asphaltbremse versucht, da hätte ein Helm ebenso nix gebracht. Aber es gibt so viele Fälle, wo er Leben retten kann. Und ich weiß vorher nicht, welche Art von Unfall mich hoffentlich nie treffen wird


----------



## `Smubob´ (31. Mai 2011)

Meine Meinung: ohne Helm, Handschuhe und Brille geht GAR nicht! Man kann ja erstmal was gÃ¼nstiges kaufen. Ich habe fÃ¼r hier ne Giro Nussschale (25â¬), Handschuhe kriegt man z. B. im Ausverkauf gÃ¼nstig, da habe ich letztens fÃ¼r ein Paar erstklassige Troy Lee Handschuhe 11â¬ bezahlt und Brille tuts fÃ¼r den Anfang notfalls eine von Tchibo/Aldi... ist jedenfalls besser als nichts! Helm/Handschuhe/Brille sind einfach elementar. Ich wÃ¼rde jemanden ohne die Sachen z. B. nicht auf eine Tour mitnehmen...!

Und irgendwas gibts immer, wovor man sich nicht schÃ¼tzen kann. Ich hab mich auch schon mit Fullface Helm, Safety-Jacket, Arm- und Beinprotektoren gewaffelt - tut trotzdem u. U. weh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jesterhead7500 (1. Juni 2011)

Naja seit dem ich mich einmal richtig derbe auf die Fresse gelegt habe fahr ich nur noch mit Helm, Trails sowieso son Baum gegen den Kopf im schlimmsten Falle ist nicht gerade nett.
Ich glaub ich hol mir heute eine neue Felge mich kribbelts in den Beinen und BaFöG is auch auf dem Konto, also werd ich mich morgen mal bisschen schlau machen, wäre dann für die nächste Tour wieder zu haben.


----------



## Wassertrinker (1. Juni 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Meine Meinung: ohne Helm, Handschuhe und Brille geht GAR nicht! Man kann ja erstmal was günstiges kaufen. Ich habe für hier ne Giro Nussschale (25), Handschuhe kriegt man z. B. im Ausverkauf günstig, da habe ich letztens für ein Paar erstklassige Troy Lee Handschuhe 11 bezahlt und Brille tuts für den Anfang notfalls eine von Tchibo/Aldi... ist jedenfalls besser als nichts! Helm/Handschuhe/Brille sind einfach elementar. Ich würde jemanden ohne die Sachen z. B. nicht auf eine Tour mitnehmen...!
> 
> Und irgendwas gibts immer, wovor man sich nicht schützen kann. Ich hab mich auch schon mit Fullface Helm, Safety-Jacket, Arm- und Beinprotektoren gewaffelt - tut trotzdem u. U. weh



Gebe ich dir vollkommen recht!!!!


----------



## Charly779 (1. Juni 2011)

So, mein Vorschlag für die Donnerstag-Tour: 
http://www.fr-online.de/rhein-main/spezials/mountainbike-touren/platte-machen-im-rheingau/-/4513432/2801720/-/index.html

Bei der Tour ist Start in Niedernhausen. Um dorthin zu kommen, schlage ich von Mainz aus die Verbindung Mainz ab 09.13 mit der RB nach Wiesbaden (an 09:25), weiter ab Wiesbaden 09.36 nach Niedernhausen 09:59 vor.

Diese Route bin ich vor einiger Zeit schon mal gefahren. Landschaftlich ganz nett, keine schweren Trails dabei, aber schöne Waldwege. Hat noch wer Interesse, mitzufahren? Oder gar andere, vielleicht auch bessere Vorschläge? Nur her damit 

Grüße
Charly

Edit: Stromberg wäre eine weitere Möglichkeit. Aber ich bin morgen mit einem Leih-Test-Rad unterwegs, da meine Gabel samt Dämpfer heute nicht mehr gekommen sind und möchte das Radl ungern irgendwo in die Prärie semmeln. Für mich ist der Flowtrail also auf nächste Woche verschoben.


----------



## jesterhead7500 (1. Juni 2011)

Also ich werd mal los gehen und gucken ob ich ne Felge bekomme und dann würd ich sagen komm ich morgen mit, da ich direkt in Wiesbaden wohn kann ich mir den Weg nach Mainz für die Tour sparen


----------



## Sinox (1. Juni 2011)

Soo, nachdem der werte Herr sich nun ein Ghost ERT 9000 geholt hat, werden wir jetzt morgen doch mal zum Stromberg fahren. 

Aber wie gesagt, ansonsten sind wir auch immer wieder gern für ne Tour zu haben.  

Grüße Vanessa


----------



## Mel_l_ (1. Juni 2011)

Also ich glaube ich packe das nicht, morgen kann ich endlich mal ausschlafen. Werde mir dann wohl später mal die Tour zum Neroberg antun, da kann ich von hier aus fahren. Falls ich unerhofft früh wach bin sehen wir uns in nierdernhausen. Greetz..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dondo78 (1. Juni 2011)

Hi,

werd morgen auch mit 2 Kollegen am Flowtrail sein. Werden wohl so gegen 10 dort aufschlagen. 
Also Forumsmitglieder können ja gerne den  als Erkennungszeichen nutzen 

Bis dann 

Dondo


----------



## Charly779 (1. Juni 2011)

Ich beneide euch schon jetzt um den Flowtrail - aber wie gesagt, da will ich lieber mit meinem eigenen Rad fahren. Ergo: Nächste Woche, irgendwann nachmittags.

Mal sehen, ob ich morgen noch jemanden am Bahnhof MZ oder WI treffe. Melli, bringt dir eine Stunde mehr Schlaf etwas? Mir brennt es nicht auf die Minute, bin da schon offen, aber vormittags wollte ich dann schon noch los. Vielleicht liest du das noch und schreibst evtl. noch was. Ich war leider bis eben noch auf einem Vortrag...

Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich allen für morgen: Happy Trails


----------



## jesterhead7500 (1. Juni 2011)

Verdammt Bike is erst Freitag fertig.. also wenn Freitag jemand fahren will bin dabei aber weiß halt noch net genau wann die das Bike fertig haben. Muss wohl morgens um 8 da auftauchen oderso mal sehen.


----------



## Mel_l_ (2. Juni 2011)

Sorry, war gestern nicht mehr online... ne stunde mehr hätte schon was gebracht, war nämlich grad noch frühstücken... Schade, naja ich dreh dann gleich mal ne Runde hier in der Ecke! Es wird bestimmt ein nächstes mal geben!


----------



## Charly779 (3. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

es freut mich zu sehen, dass es nun einen weiteren Geisterfahrer hier gibt 
Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen mit dem Flowtrail, erzählt mal...

Ich musste heute früh leider mein Leihrad wieder abgeben, aber die Tour gestern war ganz nett gewesen, auch wenn ich dann doch alleine unterwegs war. Hier noch ein paar Eindrücke:
Zuerst ging es nach Niedernhausen und durch das hübsche Theißbachtal gemütlich, aber stetig bergan Richtung Achteck und nachdem ich mich für einen der 8 abgehenden Wege entschieden hatte, Richtung Jagdschloß Platte. 


Dort war die Rindswurst noch nicht fertig, somit hatte ich einige Zeit, mich mit isotonischen Getränken und 'geist'vollen Ein- und Ausblicken zu beschäftigen:


Irgendwann gabs dann doch was zum Essen und frisch gestärkt bin ich los zur Eisernen Hand, Schläferskopf und der Hohen Wurzel. Dann in schneller Schussfahrt Richtung Georgenborn, aber auf dem Weg hatte 'Irene' noch ein Plätzchen für mich frei.

Dann folgte der letzte Anstieg aus Schlangenbad heraus und zur Grünen Bank

und schließlich ins von Rentnern verstopfte Städtchen Eltville und unspektakulär retour nach Mainz.


----------



## Sir_Nukem (3. Juni 2011)

Hu,

nach meinem "Testflug" hatten wir das Thema Flowtrail für den Tag erstmal abgeschrieben, werde wohl nachher ein paar Teile erkaufen (Dämpferpumpe und evtl. Reifen für Madame). 
Setup passt noch nicht, nochmal so schnell Fliegen muss auch nicht sein.

Wenn du dein Leihrad wieder abgeben musstest, wird die Federgabel wohl endlich wieder bei dir sein? - Wie fuhr sich das ding eigentlich, sah ja ganz lustig aus  ? 

Ansonsten gehts nachher irgendwohin raus, mich mit dem ERT noch mehr anfreunden.

#: Was haben die da aufs Platte Schlössche gebaut? URGHS!

Grüße,

Nuki


----------



## Charly779 (3. Juni 2011)

Testflug? Das hört sich nicht so gut an... aber ist nix passiert, oder?

Das AMR hätte ich auch lieber noch länger behalten, aber da ich am WE keine Zeit zum Fahren haben werde, musste es auch nicht bei mir rumstehen. Gabel ist aber noch nicht wieder da, evtl. kommt die auch erst am Montag.

Das Fahrgefühl ist besser als bei meinem eigenen, die technischen Fortschritts-Details machen sich bezahlt. Naja, nächstes oder übernächstes Jahr wird es ein weiteres Rad geben... Und wieder in RH 48 - 52 ist zwar angenehmer, aber die Reverb würde dann nicht mehr passen. Also experimentiere ich demnächst mal mit einem etwas längeren Vorbau...


----------



## Sir_Nukem (3. Juni 2011)

Hu,

Leider gibts nur ein Bild wo es abwärts geht, sehr gut sogar.
Danach kommt ein Hügel mit steiler auffahrt, ging auch gut.
Das folgende einfedern vorne kannte ich noch nicht, ging auch gut! - Zeugen sagten das Rad stand dann ohne mich da oben...

Nur ne rolle in den Sand inkl. Schürf an der wade, aber nix was nicht wieder heilt 

Grüße,


----------



## xXJojoXx (4. Juni 2011)

Meine Erfahrungen mit dem Flowtrail sind super ! Waren heute da und es hat Spaß gemacht. Alles schön ausgeschildert und gut zu finden. Lohnt sich !


----------



## dondo78 (4. Juni 2011)

Jup, kann ich nur bestätigen. War am Vatertag mit 2 Kollegen am Flowtrail und selbst eingefleischten CC lern macht der Trail Spass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Charly779 (4. Juni 2011)

Ich habe lange genug vom Flowtrail geredet... Wenn irgendwann mein Rad doch wieder komplettiert sein sollte , vielleicht schaffe ich es nächste Woche noch 

Eure Berichte spornen schon an.


----------



## jesterhead7500 (5. Juni 2011)

Und ich darf noch länger warten brauch die Originale Felge, weil sonst wohl keine in die Aufhängung passt.. >___< 10 Tage ca.. naja ich übe mich in Geduld


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (6. Juni 2011)

Suche auch noch Biker die Lust haben ..im Raum Mainz zu biken.... ! 

gruß Goldener_Reiter


----------



## jesterhead7500 (6. Juni 2011)

Na da haben wir ja ne ganze Menge an Mainzer Bikern vielleicht bekommen wir mal ne Tour mit 4+ Leuten hin wäre bestimmt ne nette Sache, aber ich brauch erst mein Vorderrad :x


----------



## Charly779 (7. Juni 2011)

Bin auch positiv gestimmt, eine Tour mit mehreren zusammen zu bekommen.

Unglaublich allerdings, dass mein Rad immer noch nicht wieder fahrbereit ist. Toxoholics hat doch tatsächlich meine Federelemente vergessen zu bearbeiten, trotz zugesichertem Termin.  Gehen frühestens heute erst raus, also werde ich wohl erst Donnerstag wieder fahren können. Ich könnte :kotz:


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. Juni 2011)

Charly779 schrieb:


> Toxoholics hat doch tatsächlich meine Federelemente vergessen zu bearbeiten, trotz zugesichertem Termin.


Teuer und unzuverlässig, so wie man sie kennt 


Ich wollte ja eigentlich morgen eine Runde drehen, aber das wird wohl nix werden... habe leider meinen Regenkombi nicht hier


----------



## Charly779 (7. Juni 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Teuer und unzuverlässig, so wie man sie kennt
> 
> 
> Ich wollte ja eigentlich morgen eine Runde drehen, aber das wird wohl nix werden... habe leider meinen Regenkombi nicht hier



Eigentlich habe ich mit Toxo immer (naja, zweimal) gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Jeweils Montag Radl hingebracht und Mittwoch Abend konnte ich es wieder abholen. Dieses Mal allerdings...

Vielleicht nehme ich das nächste dann doch lieber Pepe in Harxheim. Kann man immerhin hinfahren und spart sich den Versand.


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (7. Juni 2011)

Ich bin heute gefahren ... mit dem MTB Club Beinhart ... ab der Kapelle im Gonsenheimerwald!   


... ich hab auch probleme mit meinem zeug ... zuerst geht meine neu gekaufte go pro hd hero nach einer woche kaputt .. und dann geht mir -von anfang schon komisch - meine rock shox reverb in arsch .... :-(


----------



## Ruderbock (7. Juni 2011)

... das lag aber sicherlich doch nicht an dem "beinhart", oder ??? 
schon blöd, wenn das teure Zeug nicht hält! Aber: bei den beinharten gibt es einige (viele) mit Bierbauch, die entspannt den Sport gemeinsam geniessen, und zwar immer so, dass auch der langsamste Spass hat!! (oder??)
Vor denen muss man auf keinen Fall Angst haben,
andererseits ist es auch O.K. was eigenes auf die Beine zu stellen
Man kann zur Not übrigens auch über Jahre bei uns (beinhart) als Gast mitfahren, falls Interresse. (Lediglich bei größeren Events wie Sommerfreizeit oder Gardasee ist es wegen der sehr guten Versicherung zu empfehlen)
Auf jeden Fall heißt "Verein" nicht gleich Racer, Profi oder Heizer, das wollte ich hier nur mal anmerken

Uns allen noch viel Spass und evtl. mal bis demnächst
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldener_Reiter (7. Juni 2011)

Nein .... die habe ndamit nix zu tun!!

Reverb .. hatte im Prinzip ein Fabrikfehler ... und die Go Pro im meinem Bruder auf den Boden gefallen und da war der USB Port am Arsch ..da er am usb Kabel gezogen hat! 

Wird aber beides ersetzt...! 

wegen Beinhart:

JA also ich bin jetzt 3 mal mit gefahen und es war drei mal super!! 

beim ersten Mal wars schon hart und meiner Meinung nach nix für Anfänger!! Wobei da die Meinungen auseinander gehen!

Also ich werde mir das noch ein bisschen anschauen und falls es mir weiterhin so gut gefällt steig ich beim Club mit ein!!!

Gruß

Gerne würde ich auch was eigenes auf die Beine stellen!!!!

;-)

Hab Navi und je nach Gebiet auch Kenntnisse über die Umgebung 

gruß


----------



## Charly779 (7. Juni 2011)

Ruderbock schrieb:


> ... das lag aber sicherlich doch nicht an dem "beinhart", oder ???
> schon blöd, wenn das teure Zeug nicht hält! Aber: bei den beinharten gibt es einige (viele) mit Bierbauch, die entspannt den Sport gemeinsam geniessen, und zwar immer so, dass auch der langsamste Spass hat!! (oder??)
> Vor denen muss man auf keinen Fall Angst haben,
> andererseits ist es auch O.K. was eigenes auf die Beine zu stellen
> ...



Die 'Gast-Regelung' dürfte wohl hinlänglich bekannt sein, steht glaube ich doch auch auf der Homepage 
Ich habe in meinem Eröffnungsposting auch nichts gegen euch oder den Club als solchen gesagt, aber Beinhart ist nicht Gott und ich habe leider für mich zu oft das Problem, dass ich feste Termine fast nie einhalten kann.
Daher dachte ich, fängst du mal einen Faden an, in dem man sich locker abspricht, wann man Bock hat. Dann ist die Gruppe u. U. kleiner, aber dafür viel flexibler.

Was nicht heißt, dass es für mich nicht doch mal wieder für ein Beinhartes Event passt 

Ach ja, btw: Meine Reverb hatte auch rumgezickt. Plötzlich ist sie nur noch langsam ausgefahren. Diagnose, Entlüften nötig. Fragt sich nur, wo kommt die Luft her...


----------



## Ruderbock (7. Juni 2011)

Ich finds auch cool, wenn Ihr hier einfach so weitermacht, mit "so losen verabredungen"... Ggf. klink ich mich bei Euch ja auch mal ein

LG Jens


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Juni 2011)

Charly779 schrieb:


> Vielleicht nehme ich das nächste dann doch lieber Pepe in Harxheim. Kann man immerhin hinfahren und spart sich den Versand.


Ja, von denen habe ich schon viel sehr Gutes gehört.


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (8. Juni 2011)

Charly779 schrieb:


> Die 'Gast-Regelung' dürfte wohl hinlänglich bekannt sein, steht glaube ich doch auch auf der Homepage
> Ich habe in meinem Eröffnungsposting auch nichts gegen euch oder den Club als solchen gesagt, aber Beinhart ist nicht Gott und ich habe leider für mich zu oft das Problem, dass ich feste Termine fast nie einhalten kann.
> Daher dachte ich, fängst du mal einen Faden an, in dem man sich locker abspricht, wann man Bock hat. Dann ist die Gruppe u. U. kleiner, aber dafür viel flexibler.
> 
> ...



Japp ..da hast du Recht.... ist nur die Frage wann hier mal was zustande kommt?? am Wochenende?? zw. 10. und 13.06 ??



und wegen der Reverb.....frag nicht wie oft ich die entlüftet hab.. hab sie sogar einmal professionell entlüften lassen ..war auch danach kei ndeut besser ... und zum schluss lies sie sich garnich mehr ausfahren! NASE VOLL!

Außerdem wurde mir auch gesagt das es sein kann das ich ne serie noch erwischt hab wo die leitungen zu schwach waren! Werden mittlerweile stabiliere verbaut! Somit kein druckverlust und lufteinschluss!


----------



## Littlejohn (8. Juni 2011)

Dann solltest Du Dich mit deinem Händler in verbindung setzen, da Rockshoks die Leitungen der betroffenden Serien austauscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Charly779 (8. Juni 2011)

Diese Aussage habe ich auch bekommen. Allerdings würde man die schwachen Leitungen daran merken, dass man beim Draufsetzen etwas einsackt. Na, wers glaubt...

Ich beobachte das mal weiter, mal sehen, wie häufig ich bzw. mein Händler lol noch entlüften muss.

Nun würden wohl Bremsleitungen verbaut.


----------



## Charly779 (8. Juni 2011)

Goldener_Reiter schrieb:


> Japp ..da hast du Recht.... ist nur die Frage wann hier mal was zustande kommt?? am Wochenende?? zw. 10. und 13.06 ??



Morgen Nachmittag wird es eine Tour geben, Näheres weiß ich selbst noch nicht, Infos kommen heute Abend. Ich werde wohl direkt von meinem Händler starten müssen, mit Glück ist das Radl dann wieder fahrbereit. So spät dank Toxo-Service...


----------



## Sir_Nukem (8. Juni 2011)

Charly779 schrieb:


> Morgen Nachmittag wird es eine Tour geben, Näheres weiß ich selbst noch nicht, Infos kommen heute Abend. Ich werde wohl direkt von meinem Händler starten müssen, mit Glück ist das Radl dann wieder fahrbereit. So spät dank Toxo-Service...



Ha,

klingt ja richtig, ... Toll ! ...                                  not

Das Wetter macht uns zurzeit auch alle Freude kaputt. Konnten mal kurz zum Ziegelei Rampenpark (HarHar). Kaum da, nass zurück.

Wir könnten ja auch mit Trialfahren anfangen... das geht auch direkt vor der Haustür.  Mir würde es ja schon reichen nicht allein rumzugurken, aber zur Zeit... keine Zeit.
Fürs wochende hoffe ich mal das es wieder möglich ist. 

-> Wer fährt wohin und wer will mit? <-
-> Gemütlich und Spassig solls sein! <-

Grüße,

Nuki

________________________________
Es ist keine Schande umzufallen und liegenzubleiben wenn man Müde ist!


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (8. Juni 2011)

Ja ... wie ich oben schon gesagt hab ... ich hab sie eingeschickt!  Ich hab sie im Netz gekauft d.h. 100 mal entlüften beim Händler kostet 100 mal Geld! 

Ja also solange hier niemand mal ein Vorschlag macht fahre ich morgen abend mit den Beinharten mit .. am Schlosswaldthausen parkplatz! 18.30! 

gruß


----------



## Charly779 (8. Juni 2011)

Goldener_Reiter schrieb:


> Ja ... wie ich oben schon gesagt hab ... ich hab sie eingeschickt!  Ich hab sie im Netz gekauft d.h. 100 mal entlüften beim Händler kostet 100 mal Geld!
> 
> Ja also solange hier niemand mal ein Vorschlag macht fahre ich morgen abend mit den Beinharten mit .. am Schlosswaldthausen parkplatz! 18.30!
> 
> gruß



Bei der Reverb ist ja ein Entlüftungsset mit bei, ist das arg fummelig? Wie gesagt, selbst ausprobiert habe ich es (noch) nicht. 
Aber ich kann dich natürlich verstehen, dauernd einschicken, nervt auch gewaltig. Ich hatte keine Wahl, im Netz oder Händler, da es eine Art Garantieumtausch in Verbindung mit meiner alten Stütze gewesen ist.

Tourenvorschlag für morgen: Eigentlich wollte ich bis heute Abend von der Facebook-Gruppe etwas gehört haben, aber da ist es bis eben noch ruhig. Somit kann ich nur abwarten. Einen eigenen Vorschlag habe ich nur in Richtung Taunus und die Trails zum Wassertretbecken, wenn der mal wieder fahrbar ist. Ich war dieses Jahr noch nicht dort.

Stromberg wäre für mich morgen keine Alternative, da ich erst noch mein Rad holen muss. 18.30 Uhr mit den Beinharten ist mir als Start allerdings schon wieder zu spät 

Alles weitere spontan, notfalls auch morgen tagsüber.

Grüße
Charly


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (8. Juni 2011)

Also ich fande es sehr fumelig vorallem wenn man es selbst noch nie gemacht hat. Was mich am meisten gestört hat war das wenn man das Öl durch drücken will das so schwerfällig geht das beinahe die spritze abbricht am Kolben.


Morgen bin ich bis mittags aufjedenfall beschäftigt. Aber ab dem Nachmittag könnte ich. Falls du fahren willst schick mir ne PM!


----------



## Charly779 (8. Juni 2011)

Goldener_Reiter schrieb:


> wenn man das Öl durch drücken will das so schwerfällig geht das beinahe die spritze abbricht am Kolben.



... dabei sieht das auf dem Youtube-Video so leicht aus... Du hast recht, schwergängig würde mich auch kräftig irritieren.

Und: Ja, ich geb bescheid.


----------



## Charly779 (8. Juni 2011)

So, morgen nachmittag steht jetzt also folgende, technisch einfache, aber teils spassige Runde an: http://www.bikemap.net/route/163062#lat=49.98477&lng=8.26474&zoom=16&type=1

Treffpunkt: 17 Uhr an der Tankstelle Pariser Straße. Nein, nicht die Aral, die andere.


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (8. Juni 2011)

Wo gehts denn da los ...?? denn die angezeigte Strecke fängt weiter hinten an?? Welche Tanke ist das denn??

gruß


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Juni 2011)

Öhm, sieht das nur so aus, oder sind das im Prinzip nur Feldwege...? 

EDIT: die Tanke ist gegenüber von der Aral  Nähe StraBa-Haltestelle Pariser Tor. Und er meinte die ja auch nur als Treffpunkt, vermute ich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldener_Reiter (8. Juni 2011)

Sieht so aus ...! wäre nix für mich :-(


----------



## Charly779 (8. Juni 2011)

Bis zum Abzweig Fernsehgarten sind es leider die ungeliebten Feldwege. Dann wird es interessanter, Waldwege und im Ober-Olmer-Wald ändere ich die Route, da gibt es einen viel schöneren Singletrail, nicht nur die ausgeschilderten Laufstrecken. Aber natürlich ist es technisch überhaupt nichts schlimmes, es wird aber Spaß machen.

Und einen Sturz kann ich drei Tage vor meiner Drei-Länder-Tour nun wirklich nicht mehr brauchen


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (9. Juni 2011)

Wie lange dauert die tour ca.?

ALso wenn ich der aufgezeichneten nachgehe ..sind da garkeine trails drin...sondern nur fahrradfeldwege.. sonst nix?

gruß


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. Juni 2011)

Ich habe grad überlegt, ob ich mich dran hänge, ne gediegene Runde kann ja auch mal ganz nett sein... aber morgen ist hier am Wohnheim Grillen angesagt ab 18 Uhr und ich hab Uni bis 16 Uhr und müsste danach noch Grilzeug kaufen. Könnte alles bissl knapp werden


----------



## Charly779 (9. Juni 2011)

So, ärgerlicher Zwischenbericht für mich: Jetzt hat zwar mein Händler das Rad wieder komplettiert, dafür zickt meine Marta nun rum. Habe vorne keinen vernünftigen Druckpunkt mehr, da muss er nochmal ran. Ärgerlich für mich, heute gibt's also keine Tour.


----------



## jesterhead7500 (9. Juni 2011)

Neverending Story bei dir wa? :/


----------



## Charly779 (9. Juni 2011)

Na, wer später / weniger bremst, ist länger schnell...

Wenigstens theoretisch könnte ich jetzt wieder fahren 

Was macht deine Felge?


----------



## jesterhead7500 (9. Juni 2011)

Noch Lieferzeit nehm ich an vielleicht nächste Woche Dienstag - Donnerstag da..


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. Juni 2011)

Ihr solltet euch gescheites Material zulegen, dann passiert sowas nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jesterhead7500 (10. Juni 2011)

nich wenns geklaut wird


----------



## Sir_Nukem (10. Juni 2011)

Wenn das hier schon zum Materialthema verkommt,-

Ich möchte den Steuersatz beim ERT nicht selber auspressen/einpressen - eknnt wer ne anlaufstelle? Hab schon die bekannten angefragt, ist aber Urlaubszeit 

Ich geh die Wolken verscheuchen, ich will Sonne!

Grüße an alle,

Nuki


----------



## a.nienie (10. Juni 2011)

cycle planet
pedalist
...


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (10. Juni 2011)

Also um aufs thema "Fahren in Mainz" zurückzukommen!

War gestern mit den Beinharten unterwegs ...! 

Dauer 2 Stunden

Quer durch den Gonsenheimer W.

Schnelle Passagen aber auch kleine knackige Trails !


Bin nur zum Schluss ..mal schön aufs Maul geflogen^^ hab die Bordsteinkante unterschätzt :-D

dabei hab ich mir den Rechten Schalt-Trigger verdreht!

Aber....Stellschraube gelockert, neu ausgerichtet, wieder festgezogen .. siehe da alles paletti *freu*


----------



## Sir_Nukem (10. Juni 2011)

a.nienie schrieb:


> cycle planet
> pedalist
> ...


 
Ich danke dir, hab vergessen das es auch sachen wie Gelbe Seiten noch gitb, olles Web 2.0 Zeitalter 

Viele der shops kannte ich garnicht, trotz Urmainzertum...

Grüße,


----------



## abhouser (11. Juni 2011)

Sevus allerseits,

ich bin so eben auf den Fred gestoßen. Ich komme direkt aus Mainz und suche noch ein Paar Leutz füf eine ca. 40km lange Feierabendtour mit geringen bis mittelmäßigen Höhenfrofil. 

Meine derzeitige Feierabendrunde geht von MZ-Hbf - Laubenheim - Lörzweiler - Bodenheim - MZ-Hbf. Der Gonsenheimer Wald ist ein schwarzes Fleck auf meine Karte, wie so vieles anderes um Mainz, bin aber für alles offen (was was nicht zu tricky ist).

Lust auf eine gemeinsamen Tour? Vorschlag Tag? Die Uhrzeit ab 18:00 Uhr (außer Do.)?

GREEZ

Ra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nigges19 (16. Juni 2011)

18 Uhr find ich auch gut. 
Wär auch dabei, außer Mi und Fr...^^


----------



## DasWesen (17. Juni 2011)

Wäre auch dabei. MB ab HBF wäre cool. 
Gibt's schon feststehende Termine? Muss gestehen, ich habe nicht alle 6 Seiten gelesen...
Gruß,
DW


----------



## abhouser (17. Juni 2011)

Servus, 

mein Vorschlag wäre der Dienstag 21.06. um 18:30 Uhr am HBF-Westausgang. 
Könnten von da aus zum: Rheinufer --> MZ-Laubenheim --> Weinberge --> Lörzweiler --> Bodenheim --> Rheinufer --> Mainz HBF.

Oder eine Tour nach Eurer Wahl. Ich bin für Neues immer und sehr gerne offen 

GREETZ 

abhouser


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (18. Juni 2011)

Hört sich doch gut an! KAnn man ja mal ausprobieren!


Ich würd vorschlagen jeder der Interesse hat das er sich jetzt mal meldet! ;-)


----------



## Nigges19 (19. Juni 2011)

Generell wär ich dabei, weiß aber nicht obs von der Arbeit her klappt.
Kann passieren, dass ich Dienstag Mittags noch nen Termin für Abends bekomm...


----------



## Charly779 (20. Juni 2011)

Servus Leute,

seit gestern Abend bin ich zurück von der Drei-Länder-Tour und kann somit auch wieder an einer Feierabend-Runde dabei sein. Für Morgen allerdings sagt der Wetterfrosch kräftigen Regen voraus - wollt Ihr da wirklich fahren? Ich bin zwar nicht aus Zucker, aber die letzten Tage hatte ich genug Regen, Schlamm und sonstigen Schmodder. Wenn es für morgen absehbar relativ trocken bleibt, wäre ich um 18.30 am Westeingang, wenn es kübelt, dann eher nicht *duck und weg*

Freitag Nachmittag werfe ich schon mal als nächsten, weiteren Vorschlag ein. Wer könnte da und wohin?

Grüße
Charly


----------



## Nigges19 (20. Juni 2011)

Hi, also muss heute und morgen Abend noch zusätzlich arbeiten, bin ich auch schonma raus, sorry!
Freitags muss ich auch bis 17 Uhr Arbeiten, das wird wohl auch nix...
Mein Vorschlag wäre vlt. Sonntag. Aber nach dem Johannisfest weiß ich noch nicht, ob ich zum Biken in der Lage bin


----------



## abhouser (21. Juni 2011)

Servus,

ich bin heute um 18:30 Uhr am MZ HBF West da!

GREETZ


----------



## Charly779 (21. Juni 2011)

... ich leider nicht. Einfach unglaublich, die Technik. Habe gestern Abend Bremsbeläge gewechselt, die fertig waren und dabei ein Metallteil entdeckt, was ich mir in die Scheibe gebrannt habe. Nun steht das Rad wieder mal beim Händler, denn an Bremsscheiben schmirgel ich sicher nicht dran rum...


----------



## ilovedirtbiken (21. Juni 2011)

Hallo ich suche auch einen in Mainz 
Suche einen Dirt jumper.Kein Profi!!!Oder vlt einen der mir ein paar tricks zeigt und mir hilft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldener_Reiter (21. Juni 2011)

Ich stehe hier und warte und hoffe es kommt jemand....!


----------



## Nigges19 (21. Juni 2011)

Und, wie wars?


----------



## epo-chal (22. Juni 2011)

Hallo Goldener Reiter, 

ich hoffe Du hast am Dienstag noch jemanden gefunden!
Habe diesen Thread kürzlich entdeckt und denke dass der Level der hier gefahren wird für mich ziemlich auf Augenhöhe liegt, wenns recht ist würde ich mich gerne einklinken. Ich fahre bisher ab und zu alleine durch den Taunus oder die Weinberge hinter Nackenheim. Hat also vielleicht jemand Lust morgen ein kleine Tour zu unternehmen? Die Wetterprognosen stehen - je nach Portal - auf wenig bis gar kein Regen.
Ich  könnte schon früher als zur üblichen Feierabendzeit (z.B. 15:00 Uhr HBF?), ansonsten wäre auch 18:00/18:30 ok, welche wohl eure übliche Zeit zu sein scheint.

Bin gespannt und freu' mich
Oli


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (22. Juni 2011)

Also,

ich bin mit "abhouser" gefahren. War also nicht alleine!

Wir sind über Laubenheim (Weinberge) nach Marienborn -> Alte Ziegelei (bisschen auf dem Dirtpark gestöbert) -> Mainz HBF !

epo chal ... hab den thread leider zu spät gelesen! Aber ich mach morgen abend ne Gonsenheimer Wald tour!

Treffpunkt wäre 18.30h am Schlosswaldhausen Parkplatz!

greetz

Am WE würd ich gern ne Tour nach Stromberg machen zum Flowtrail! 

Wer mit will bitte ma melden ;-)  hab meine actioncam dabei ..also coole aufnahmen sind garantiert ;-)


----------



## Sir_Nukem (22. Juni 2011)

Hi Ihrs,


wenn das Wetter morgen mitspielt würde ich mir gerne an euch dranhängen, wohin auch immer, wann auch immer.


Für die Tour nach Stromberg melde ich/wir uns ebenfalls !

Wehe es regnet.... 

@Charly - da brauchst scheinbar einen 24H Not-Bike-Reparatur-Dienst - Marktlücke?

Grüße,

Nuki


----------



## Charly779 (22. Juni 2011)

So, ich steige jetzt wieder ein - hab mein Rad wieder und würde gerne am Freitag Nachmittag / Abend was machen. Hat jemand Vorschläge? Ggf. ziehe ich auch Stromberg in Betracht, die Startzeit ist noch verhandelbar, ich bin diesen Freitag ziemlich offen. Also? 

Morgen, Feiertag bin ich schon verplant, Samstag ist arbeiten und Sonntag muss ich mal am Malakoff vorbeischauen, bei der Tumorbiomedizin-Veranstaltung, da bin ich mit vertreten.


----------



## Charly779 (22. Juni 2011)

Sir_Nukem schrieb:


> Hi Ihrs,
> 
> 
> wenn das Wetter morgen mitspielt würde ich mir gerne an euch dranhängen, wohin auch immer, wann auch immer.
> ...



Ja, das wäre schön. Nein, ich hab beim Bremsbelagwechsel gesehen, dass ich mir ein Metallstück in die Scheibe gebrannt habe, das musste raus. Zudem hatte ich hinten etwas wenig Bremsdruck und als Drittes ging der Freilauf seinem altersbedingten Ende entgegen und das war fast schon sicherheitsrelevant. Ist jetzt gereinigt (was ich als Laie gar nicht kann) und geht alles wieder. 

Naja, die letzte Woche war nicht gerade materialschonend und bei teilweise widrigstem Wetter... 275 km und über 7000 hm standen schlussendlich auf der Uhr.

Grüße


----------



## Sir_Nukem (22. Juni 2011)

Nett, meine km anzahl seit letzter Woche: 0km. 0hm - mää!

Freitag ist ein schöner Tag, wird wohl erst 18Uhr bis ich wieder in der nähe der Bikes bin.

Ich behalte den Thread die nächsten tage mal schaaarf im Auge!


Grüße,

Nuki


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (23. Juni 2011)

Zur Wiederholung:

Ich fahre heute Gonsewald.

Treffpunkt: Schlosswaldhausen Parkplatz

siehe hier: http://maps.google.de/maps/ms?ie=UTF8&hl=de&msa=0&msid=214682743395811490739.0004a0a9ffc5a961faaca&ll=50.008273,8.178935&spn=0.002593,0.004801&t=h&z=18

Uhrzeit 18.30h


Stromberg: Sa oder So.!!!!  

vllt. mal bitte jeder posten wann er eher kann ob sa. oder so. ??

Uhrzeit würd ich da vormittags empfehlen ...denn ich würd da gern schon ne weile verbringen!

greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epo-chal (23. Juni 2011)

Hallo nochmal,

so ist dass an Feiertagen, hab' spontan Besuch bekommen, bin heute also doch nicht dabei. Sorry, dann eben ein andermal.

Grüße
Oli


----------



## Charly779 (23. Juni 2011)

Für Freitag Nachmittag bzw. Abend:
Hat wer Zeit für eine Tour? Genaueres ist noch verhandelbar 

Oder wollt / könnt ihr nur am SA / SO?

Grüße
Charly


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (23. Juni 2011)

Ich könnte am Freitag Abend so ab 18.00h .... Früher ..wird schwer.


Gruß


----------



## Charly779 (23. Juni 2011)

Lässt sich sicher einrichten. Hast du eine Idee für eine Tour?


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (24. Juni 2011)

Ich kann doch früher ...falls du früher fahren willst sag bescheid.

Tour ....keine Ahnung. Irgendwelche Wünsche? Treffpunkt?


----------



## Charly779 (24. Juni 2011)

Super, früher kann ich einrichten, Tour ist mir heute relativ gleich. Hast du vielleicht Wünsche wo es hingeht? Ist ja auch von der geplanten Länge der Tour abhängig. 

Treffpunkt dann entsprechend, ich komme vom Lerchenberg runter... Ist früher dann 17 Uhr? oder früher?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldener_Reiter (24. Juni 2011)

Ist die Frage wie du dich auskennst?!  Ich würd gerne bisschen Gelände fahren!

Hab wieder meine Go Pro HD Hero dabei und will bisschen aufnehmen.

Das wäre mein Wunsch :-D

Uhrzeit geht!

gruß


----------



## Charly779 (24. Juni 2011)

Für die Cam würde sich was im Gonsenheimer Wald anbieten - hier kenne ich mich allerdings gar nicht so gut aus, aber ein paar GPS-Tracks ließen sich sicher finden.
Oder aber rüber zum Taunus, müsste mal schauen, ob ich die Tracks runter zum Wassertretbecken wieder finde, das war auch ganz nett.
Dritte Möglichkeit wäre dann Schloß Platte.

Wie lange willst du fahren?


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (24. Juni 2011)

Mir egal wie lange...!

Schloß Platte meinst du des Jagdschloss oder?? denn von da aus gibts ja en schönen Trail!

Gonsewald kenn ich mich ein bisschen aus.. hab auch ein Track drauf ..aber leider kann ich den nicht mit autorouting nutzen.. also muss den ständig ablesen :-(


----------



## Charly779 (24. Juni 2011)

Autorouting funktioniert bei mir auch nicht wirklich, aber draufschauen ist ja auch während des Fahrens möglich.
Und genau das Jagdschloß Platte meinte ich. Trail kenne ich von dort nur den direkt links am Schloß die Wiese runter, der dann auf den Forstweg führt.

Also, dann sage ich einfach mal Gonsenheimer Wald, da kenne ich noch nicht wirklich viele Strecken. Und wenn es heute noch Regen geben sollte, so trocknet das dort relativ schnell ab und die Anfahrt ist zudem auch noch kürzer.

Treffpunkt: Von wo kommst du her? Meine Route ist über Bretzenheim, dann am neuen Stadion vorbei nach GH rein bis zur Vierzehn-Nothelfer-Kapelle.


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (24. Juni 2011)

Ja.. ich hab gestern versucht den aufgenommenen Track im Gonse zu fahren .. hat nich wirklich gefunzt :-( 

Ja genau den Trail meinte ich! ?? kein Bock auf die Platte? können ja bis zum HBF WI mit dem Zug fahren von da aus weis ich den Weg!


Falls es doch de Gonse ist können wir uns an der Nothelferkapelle treffen oder am Turm oder am Schlosswaldhausen Parkplatz.  Ich komme von Mombach.


----------



## Charly779 (24. Juni 2011)

Bock auf Platte schon, aber da ziehen eben noch ein paar Regenschauer wohl durch und ich denke, wenn es noch nass ist, macht das (für mich) nur begrenzt Spaß, vor nassen Trailstellen habe ich immer noch großen Respekt.

Aber ob und wieviel es regnet sehen wir noch und können kurzfristig disponieren. Lassen wir einfach mal 17 Uhr, entweder am Hbf oder der Kapelle, ich schaue hier in den Fred noch mal rein.


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (24. Juni 2011)

Okay! ...ICH HOFFE SO WIE GRADE AUF SONNE :-D

Wäre gut wenn ich bis 16.00h weis wohin die Reise geht! Muss ja dann auch dementsprechend reagieren!  


gruß


----------



## Sinox (24. Juni 2011)

Sir_Nukem schrieb:


> Für die Tour nach Stromberg melde ich/wir uns ebenfalls !
> 
> Wehe es regnet....



Wir haben uns jezt mal die Verbindung ab 12:30 am Mainzer Hbf rausgesucht. 
Hat jemand eigentlich Erfahrungen, bezügliche des Busfahrens dorthin und ob die einem tatsächlich mit den Bikes mitnehmen?


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (24. Juni 2011)

http://www.rheinboellen.de/aktuell/neues/REGIO-RADLER-BUS.html


Das ist ein REINE FAHRRADBUSLINIE!!!!  20 Plätze + 10 reservierbare Plätze!
gruß


----------



## Charly779 (24. Juni 2011)

Wie vielleicht zufällig jemand gelesen hat, bin ich letzte Woche mit einem Kollegen die Drei-Länger-Tour Nauders-Sta Maria-Livigno-Scuol-Nauders gefahren. Einen kurzen kommentierten Bericht gibt es hier:

Tag 1: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8440152&postcount=5032

Tag 2: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8440376&postcount=5035

Tag 3: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8443804&postcount=5077

Tag 4: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8444110&postcount=5082

Tag 5 & 6 (Touren um Nauders): http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8449817&postcount=5115

Grüße
Charly


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldener_Reiter (24. Juni 2011)

SUCHE MITFAHRER FÜR TAL TO TAL:

HIER DER LINK:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8454559#post8454559


greetz


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (25. Juni 2011)

TAL to TAL:

Also falls noch jemand Lust hat außer die die schon zugesagt haben... 

 Treffpunkt Bingen HBF 

 Abfahrt 10.05h

 greetz


----------



## Nigges19 (9. Juli 2011)

Hoi,

Thread tod oder wie? 
Wäre ja eigentlich schade drumm...


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (9. Juli 2011)

Nö  ....also ich bin offen für Vorschläge. Würde gerne ma zum Jagdschloss Wi Platte hoch düsen! Da war ich schon ewig nicht mehr! Hab Zeit und Lust...außerdem wird ich gern Morgen nach stromberg! Mir der go pro im Gepäck. 

Mfg


----------



## abhouser (10. Juli 2011)

Damit hier mal wieder Leben hinein kommt->

-> Wie sieht es aus mit Dienstag den 12.07.2011 aus? Platte hoch und runter und das X-Mal  ??

Treffpunkt irgendwo im Wiesbaden?

GREETZ


----------



## Nigges19 (10. Juli 2011)

Wie sieht denn der Weg da hoch und runter so aus?


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (11. Juli 2011)

abhouser schrieb:


> Damit hier mal wieder Leben hinein kommt->
> 
> -> Wie sieht es aus mit Dienstag den 12.07.2011 aus? Platte hoch und runter und das X-Mal  ??
> 
> ...



Typisch abhouser....! Mir reichts die platte.... Uno mal hoch zu gurken!  ich kenn nur en weg ab wi Hbf zum Jagd Schloss.


----------



## abhouser (11. Juli 2011)

Goldener_Reiter schrieb:


> Typisch abhouser....! Mir reichts die platte.... Uno mal hoch zu gurken!  ich kenn nur en weg ab wi Hbf zum Jagd Schloss.


 

Na klar, soll ja auch Ausdauertraining sein
Dann nehmen wir doch den einen Weg nach JAgdschloss Platte vom Wi-HBF aus, oder? Aber nicht dass es wieder ein Paar "Schlenker" gibt wie letztens

Treffpunkt: Di. 12.07.11 um 18:30 Uhr am Wi-HBF vorderer Ausgang?

GREETZ


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (11. Juli 2011)

abhouser schrieb:


> Na klar, soll ja auch Ausdauertraining sein
> Dann nehmen wir doch den einen Weg nach JAgdschloss Platte vom Wi-HBF aus, oder? Aber nicht dass es wieder ein Paar "Schlenker" gibt wie letztens
> 
> Treffpunkt: Di. 12.07.11 um 18:30 Uhr am Wi-HBF vorderer Ausgang?
> ...



Ähm nööö ..das soll heißen ..diesen VERHUUUURRTEN DRECKS BERG ...mit dem letzten SPEICHER an rotz,dreck und speichel hockommen ... PÄUSCHEN ..und dann den TRAIL ..geil runter donnern 

"Schlenker" was für Schlenker???

Außerdem hab ich dir gesagt das ich die richtung weis ..aber nicht 100% den weg ;-) das ist ein unterschied... 

Bei mir ginge 18.30h ..wäre laut Regiobahn um 18.25h am HBF WI !! 

Den Weg bis anfang nero berg kenn ich auwendig ... ab da .. weis ich nur mit navi die himmelsrichtung/ luftlinie zum schloss ....! 

Aber ich hab jetzt heute zum XXXXXX ten mal ein Freund angehauen das der seinen Arsch hochbewegen soll und mitfahren soll .....! der kennt den weg IN UND AUSWENDIG!!! Ich zeichne den weg mit dem NAvi dann schööön auf für die zukunft ;-)

pss:  müssen morgen mal wegen dem wetter schauen soll dooofi werden!!!

ich werd hier posten bis 18.00h ob ja oder nein...!

greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Charly779 (11. Juli 2011)

So Leute, melde mich auch mal wieder aus Deutschland zurück. Allerdings bin ich enttäuscht, dass ich ja nicht mal eine Tour verpasst habe 

Morgen Abend bin ich nicht in Mainz, aber wenn das Wetter usw. passt, ginge Donnerstag oder Freitag für eine Tour. Morgen weiß ich näheres.

Viel Spaß auf der Platte, Interesse am (kompletten) Trail bergab hätte ich schon...

Grüße
Charly


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (12. Juli 2011)

Nigges19 schrieb:


> Wie sieht denn der Weg da hoch und runter so aus?



Grundsätzlich ein schöner trail...mit geschwindigkeit! 

kommste jetzt am 12.07 auch mit???

es fahren i.m.

abhouser,
ich,
ein kumpel von mir

und evtl. du??


greetz


----------



## abhouser (12. Juli 2011)

Goldener_Reiter schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ein schöner trail...mit geschwindigkeit!
> 
> kommste jetzt am 12.07 auch mit???
> 
> ...


 
Korrektur; mir ist etwas dazwischen gekommen -> Ich komme nicht, bzw. später nach. Werde mich dann tel. melden. 
Die Handynr. von Goldene_Reiter ? (per PN an mich)

GREETZ


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (12. Juli 2011)

abhouser schrieb:


> Korrektur; mir ist etwas dazwischen gekommen -> Ich komme nicht, bzw. später nach. Werde mich dann tel. melden.
> Die Handynr. von Goldene_Reiter ? (per PN an mich)
> 
> GREETZ





War wohl nix! 


Also letztendlich sind wir zu zweit gefahren!

War ne schöne knackige tour! Harter Aufstieg mit ner schnellen Abfahrt!

http://runkeeper.com/user/stoney1985/activity/43013335?utm_medium=facebook&&utm_source=fb-shared-act&utm_campaign=sharedactivity&channel=web.activity.shared.facebook.manual

Hier könnt ihr die Strecke auf Karte sehen!

greetz

ps. das nächste mal wäre es toll wenn noch andere leutz dabei wären!


----------



## xXJojoXx (16. Juli 2011)

Sieht nach einer schönen Tour aus ! 
Wie war sie fahrtechnisch ? Bin nämlich grade auf Klicks umgestiegen und möchte mich technisch noch nicht soo verausgaben


----------



## Charly779 (16. Juli 2011)

Ich wäre das nächste Mal auch wirklich gerne dabei, die Tour sieht nach meinem Geschmack aus. Aber ich muß vom Doc aus wieder fahren dürfen. Habe eine kleine Entzündung, die erst weitestgehend abgeheilt sein muss. Hoffe, bis Mitte nächster Woche klappt das... ansonsten: 

Gruß
Charly


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldener_Reiter (16. Juli 2011)

Hi Leutz,

Fahrtechnisch machbar..sag ich mal ...! jeder hat halt ein anderes fahrniveau! 

Also zwecks Klicks ... fahr ich selber ...egal ob nuff oder e nunner ... selbst da wo andere schon längst auf plattform pedale wechseln .. lass ich se druff ;-)

@ charly ... ja werd mal gesund!!! sonst is der sommer rum! 

grüßle!


----------



## Charly779 (16. Juli 2011)

Goldener_Reiter schrieb:


> Hi Leutz,
> 
> Fahrtechnisch machbar..sag ich mal ...! jeder hat halt ein anderes fahrniveau!
> 
> ...



Tja, die Verletzung habe ich schon eine Zeitlang, ließ sie aber unbehandelt. Und dann hatte der Arzt seinen Urlaub, sowie ich meine Transalp. Bevor meine nächste Transalp dann am 30. Juli losgeht, will ich das weg haben, deshalb etwas Schonung, auch wenn es mir schwerfällt. Aber ich beeile mich 
Die Platte-Tour will ich nächste Woche schon noch fahren, wenn irgend möglich. Oder was anderes mit ein paar hm, ohne dass ich wieder im Sand versinke wie letztens im GH Wald 

Grüße
Charly


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (16. Juli 2011)

Dann zieh dein proramm und genesung mal durch!!

Platte können wir gerne fahren! ... haben vom HBF WI ..ca. ne Stunde hoch gebraucht.

Der sand im Gonse is auch doof :-D


----------



## Charly779 (16. Juli 2011)

Ich sach bescheid, sobald ich wieder fahren darf. Von nicht wollen kann eh keine Rede sein, auch muss ich bis zur TA Dolomiti noch ein paar km und hm sammeln. Das hier wird Ã¼brigens die nÃ¤chste Tour: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQWCSqbb9Lw"]âªTransalp Dolomiten - vom Zillertal  ins Veneto mit go-alps.deâ¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia] :hÃ¼pf:


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (17. Juli 2011)

Hey Leutz kurzes video vom samstag ...zum Schläferskopf!

http://youtu.be/CZV2In25Beo

gruß


----------



## Sir_Nukem (18. Juli 2011)

Da wird man neidisch...

Regen, Urlaub mit Regen und dann kein Regen aber auch kein Urlaub...

Unschöööööööön ! - Würde gern bald, spätestens am Wochenende wieder rausfahren, nur wohin und mit wem?

Meldet euch!

Grüße aus FFM,

Nuki


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (18. Juli 2011)

Wenns Wetter okay ist können wir fahren ....musst nur sagen was du fahren willst.


----------



## Sir_Nukem (18. Juli 2011)

Bei deinem Nick musste ich grad an was denken...

Warst du mal ein Besitzer eines 720mm Goldenen Lenker? 

-----

Bergrauf und Runter oder Tour, bin eigentlich für alles zu haben, hauptsache es macht Fun 

Grüße,

Nuki


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (18. Juli 2011)

Ne hab ich nicht besessen. Warum?

Hört sich gut an. Wo kommst du her und wo willste fahren. Willst du guiden oder ich ?


----------



## Sir_Nukem (18. Juli 2011)

Weil ich einen Goldenen von klein.ebay bekommen hab, die Welt ist schliesslich klein.

Diese Woche wäre werktags ab ~~18:00 möglich, ich(wir) sind aus Weisenau und wenn ich Guide landen wir in irgendeiner Einbahnstrasse am Ende der Welt... 

Mal wieder in Wiesbaden rumgurken wäre gut!

Grüße,

Nuki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nigges19 (18. Juli 2011)

Hoi, 
ich weiß zwar nicht, wie ihr aufs Thema gekommen seit, aber ich habe nen golden 720er bei den Kleinanzeigen verkauft. Habe ihn in Hechtsheim bei der Mum abgegeben


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (18. Juli 2011)

Haha der Nigges19 hat dem Nukem was verkauuuuft :-D



Okay dann würd ich mal sagen das ICH mit NAVI guide! Muss halt nur mal schauen wie wir das mit der strecke machen ...denn die touren die ich meist fahre auf WI Seite sind immer mind. 3 Std... außer die Tour hoch zur Platte ..die dauert ca. 2 1/2 ab MZ HBF.

Auf Mainzer Seite guide ich ungern da der Gonsewald zwar auch gut zum fahren ist aber wenn man ihn nich komplett kennt es keinen spaß macht ..da würd ich lieber mit den Beinharten Di. und Do. um 18.30h mitfahren.

gruß


----------



## Sir_Nukem (18. Juli 2011)

Isch korrigiere:
Das Internet is kleiner als die Welt!

Ich schlage vor: Morgen  entweder mit den Beinharten durch Gonseheim, oder Rauf zu Pladde. Zeitlich sollte beides passen.

Nigges19 kommt jetzt auch mit, ja?


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (18. Juli 2011)

Müssen halt mal sehen da das wetter ..iiihh pfui bääh die ganze woche sein soll ...!

Di. ist ja Treffpunkt 14 Nothelferkapelle 18.30h

Klar kommt der mit ...hab ich so verstanden ^^ :-D


----------



## Nigges19 (19. Juli 2011)

Also, wenn der Start so 14 Uhr oder 15 Uhr wäre, wär ich am end auch noch dabei, aber so ist mir das leider zu spät... 

Biste wenigstens zufrieden mit dem Lenker und dem Vorbau?
Nicht, dass ihr vorhabt mich im Wald zu vergraben...


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (19. Juli 2011)

Wie muss der kleine nigges um 18.00h schon ins bett?... Haha
Klar wenn du nich brav bist auf unserem dreier Tandem dann gibts Ärger


----------



## Nigges19 (19. Juli 2011)

Ja richtig 

Der Nukem kommt mir auf den Fotos auch irgendwie bekannt vor...^^
Hab zur Zeit vorne auch nur ein Kettenblatt, weiß nicht wie geeignet das für größere Touren ist. War damit nur Gonsenheimer Wald unterwegs...


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (19. Juli 2011)

Haste freiwilliges oder unfreiwilliges Single Speed?


----------



## Nigges19 (19. Juli 2011)

Naja, hab das Rad so gekauft, Umwerfer ist schon drann, Trigger liegt hier rum nur das neue Kettenblatt liegt noch beim Kumpel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Charly779 (19. Juli 2011)

Und was haste für einen Singlespeeder, das große oder das kleine Blatt?


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (19. Juli 2011)

bestimmt das kleine^^ haha

jaa wie ..dann biste dieses jahr kein bike gefahren oder?? mit nem single speed biste ja bissi eingeschränkt^^


----------



## Nigges19 (19. Juli 2011)

Ein 38 ist druff, also geeeeeht noch...  Aber für lange auf grader strecke ist das nich so geil...  Aber viel bin ich dieses jahr noch nich gefahren, hast recht...


----------



## Sir_Nukem (19. Juli 2011)

Nigges19 schrieb:


> Also, wenn der Start so 14 Uhr oder 15 Uhr wäre, wär ich am end auch noch dabei, aber so ist mir das leider zu spät...
> 
> Biste wenigstens zufrieden mit dem Lenker und dem Vorbau?
> Nicht, dass ihr vorhabt mich im Wald zu vergraben...



Der Lenker geht an Madame, müssen den noch kürzen. Aber wenn wir dich vergraben, kann ich ja dein Singleschpeed ausschlachten 


-----------------

Ich fluche mal Richtung Wetter... wehe es Regnet an meinem B-Day *fuchtel-fuchtel*


----------



## Nigges19 (19. Juli 2011)

Hmmmm nein! Alles mir!!!


----------



## Sir_Nukem (19. Juli 2011)

Schade, besuch hat sich angekündigt, genau dann wen wir mitten auf der Tour wären...

Neue Möglichkeit: Mosche?

--------------------



Nigges19 schrieb:


> Ja richtig
> 
> Der Nukem kommt mir auf den Fotos auch irgendwie bekannt vor...^^



Ich überhohle viele wenn ich Rad fahre, besonders wenn der Tag lang ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nigges19 (19. Juli 2011)

Sir_Nukem schrieb:


> Ich überhohle viele wenn ich Rad fahre, besonders wenn der Tag lang ist!




Ne, so meinte ich das nicht. 
Da ich nur so 4 Häuser neben deiner Mum gewohnt habe, schätze ich eher daher... 

Morgen soll das Wetter richtig mies werden.
Tja heute 14 Uhr WÄRE perfekt gewesen...


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (20. Juli 2011)

Morgen bzw.. die restl. Woche müssen wir mal sehen .. soll ja insgesamt ..regnen!!!

14.00h .... wasn des für ne uhrzeit...! hatte mir kurz überlegt on ich mit dir um 14.00h und dann abends nochma mit den beinharten fahren soll ... war mir aber nich sicher ob ich das pensum schaffe^^ :-D


----------



## Nigges19 (20. Juli 2011)

Also, ich lass mir dann ma von der Sonne auf Rhodos die Wampe bräunen!
Wünsch euch viel Spass im Regen bin nächstes WE vlt bei ner Tour dabei, wenn das Wetter mitspielt...


----------



## Sir_Nukem (20. Juli 2011)

1. Neidisch 
2. Neidisch :|
3. Neidisch 
4. Japp, es Regnet...

Ich sage vorraus:
Montag ist wieder Sonne, Dienstag bis Donnerstag wirds Regnen und ab Freitag is wieder Sonne. 

Für Petrus: Bitte lass mich unrecht haben!

Grüße,

Nuki


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (21. Juli 2011)

HALLOO mag jemand kurzfristig ....mit mir fahren??? würd gerne so ne mittags tour zur platte machen??  startzeit mz hbf ab 12.00 oder ab 13.00 oder ab 14.00h  !!! Bei Interesse bitte hier posten!!! gruß

Selbe Anfrage heute am Freitag? Wie siehts aus Jungs?


----------



## Sir_Nukem (25. Juli 2011)

Regen !

Heute wieder in FFM unterwegs, deshalb, wenn es _nicht_ morgen zu sehr Regnet, wäre ich ab 17:00 für ne Runde Frei.

Grüße,


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (25. Juli 2011)

@ Nuki

WÃ¼rde ich dann auch vom Wetter abhÃ¤ngig machen!!!!

Vorschlag fÃ¼r Raum und Zeit?



ps: kleenes video non mir vom Wochenende:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5pt-tphML8"]âªGoPro HD Hero Wiesbaden (Germany) Taunus "Steinener Tisch" Trailâ¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Sir_Nukem (25. Juli 2011)

Ich bin über jede Strecke die wir fahren können froh. Wenn wir lange Trails zu runterrauschen haben, natürlich diese zuerst! 

---------

Ich suche für Madam eine 120mm Gabel mit 1 1/8, hat wer sowas als gebraucht ware in reichweite? 

Und Pausenzeit !


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (25. Juli 2011)

Lange Strecke ist davon abhängig wie lange du fahren willst .... denn die guten strecken mit schönen trails sind auf der anderen Rheinseite und das heitß mindestens 4 h Stunden radeln! Hab ich kein Problem mit... aber die Zeit musst DU dir freischaufeln!

Gruß


----------



## Sir_Nukem (25. Juli 2011)

Ob bei einbruch der Dunkelheit die normale FUnzel reicht, weiss ich grade nicht. 
Pladde hoch und runter ~3std?

Grüße,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldener_Reiter (25. Juli 2011)

Ist die Frage wann du Zeit hast und fahren willst ... ich bin flexi! 

Platte 3 Std. neeeee! 

Ich meinte mit 3 -4 Std. fahrt eher Taunus ...hohe wurzel usw.. das heißt an Schlangenabd vorbei...!

Mach ma hier lucki lucki:

http://runkeeper.com/user/stoney1985/activity/43013335

zu dieser Zeit musst du halt eben noch ca. 12 min. einfache Fahrt von MZ nach WI HBF rechnen und zurück ... plus warte Zeit...falls bei Rückfahrt grade keiner kommt!

ich hab licht :-D  und die Platte ist jetzt auch bei weniger licht fahrbar!

gruß


----------



## Sir_Nukem (25. Juli 2011)

Immer diese Leute die das warmfahren von MZ HBF nach WI umgehen 

Ich habe die befürchtung, ich muss erstmal schauen ob ich mit deinem Speed mithalten kann, nicht das es trotzdem ~3 Std. dauert *hrhr*

Klingt auf jeden fall nach einem machbaren Plan, volle Energie Captain!

Und wehe ich komm morgen nicht pünktlich aus der Arbeit. *fuchtel*


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (25. Juli 2011)

Jaaaaa das hab ich einmal gemacht über kostheim usw. Neeeee danke! 
Energieverschwendung!

Okay ich weis nicht was du von mir denkst aber das Tempo bergauf ist langsam! Bergab ist es eher zügig!  

Ab wann könntest du denn am mz Hbf sein? 

Gruß


----------



## Sir_Nukem (25. Juli 2011)

Man fährt über die Schiersteiner Brücke. Der weg über Kostheim nennt man einfach nur "Umweg" 

UVP des Nukis: 17:30 sollte ich schaffen, wenns auffer Arbeit hakt, wirds 18:00.

Grüße,


----------



## Sir_Nukem (25. Juli 2011)

Bäääääääääääääääääh 

Morgen wird es besten Sonnenschein geben, denn ich muss absagen.
Irgendwer hat mir Termine untergeschoben, vor 20Uhr ist nuki nit daheim...

Ich will wieder Urlaub...mit Sonne und Radeln


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (25. Juli 2011)

Schonwieder .  Da kann man nix machen.


----------



## Charly779 (25. Juli 2011)

... ich habe so die leise Hoffnung, dass ich Donnerstag wieder mal mein Rad nicht nur von der Seite aus sehen darf - entscheidet der Doc am Mittwoch. 

Ich hätte Lust auf Platte. Mit etwas Spaß runter, aber nicht zu technisch, ich darf auf mein Wehwehchen nicht fallen  
Also, noch keine Absprache, nur ein leises Nachfragen, ob evtl. eine Tour möglich wäre.

Grüße
Charly


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (25. Juli 2011)

Kommt auf das Wetter und die Uhrzeit drauf an. Der Platte ist technisch easy.
Gruß


----------



## Charly779 (25. Juli 2011)

Wir hoffen auf gutes (Wetter), vielleicht hat auch der Nuki am DO dann Zeit. Uhrzeit ist begrenzt variabel bei mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (25. Juli 2011)

Sir_Nukem schrieb:


> Ich suche für Madam eine 120mm Gabel mit 1 1/8, hat wer sowas als gebraucht ware in reichweite?


Ich habe zuhause ( = in Landau) noch eine RS Psylo mit *internem* U-Turn 80-125mm. Weiß, optischer Zustand mittelmäßig, technischer Zustand top (seit Komplettservice kaum gelaufen), mit Canti-Sockeln und IS-Aufnahme. Schaftlänge müsste ich mal kucken, war recht kurz, glaube knapp 19cm. Die könnte ich bei Interesse nächste Woche nach MZ mitbringen.




Sir_Nukem schrieb:


> Immer diese Leute die das warmfahren von MZ HBF nach WI umgehen


Mache ich IMMER so  Außer ich will eh nicht in den Wald und fahre nur eine Konditionsrunde im Flachland...


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (25. Juli 2011)

Sehr gut smubob ist genau meine Meinung!


----------



## Sir_Nukem (26. Juli 2011)

Goldener_Reiter schrieb:


> Schonwieder .  Da kann man nix machen.



Doch Doch, da könnte man was machen, aber soviel Freizeit brauche ich auch wieder nicht 

Donnerstag sieht bis jetzt gut aus, merke ich mir mal.

Grüße,


----------



## jesterhead7500 (27. Juli 2011)

Heute scheint so schön die Sonne, ich würd so gern fahren aber ich muss leider noch 3 verfluchte Tage warten!


----------



## Sir_Nukem (27. Juli 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich habe zuhause ( = in Landau) noch eine RS Psylo mit *internem* U-Turn 80-125mm. Weiß, optischer Zustand mittelmäßig, technischer Zustand top (seit Komplettservice kaum gelaufen), mit Canti-Sockeln und IS-Aufnahme. Schaftlänge müsste ich mal kucken, war recht kurz, glaube knapp 19cm. Die könnte ich bei Interesse nächste Woche nach MZ mitbringen.



Ich frag mal blöd: Disc und Schnell. Span. nutzbar darin?

-----

Tolles Wetter ! Wehe es ist morgen nicht besser...


----------



## Charly779 (28. Juli 2011)

jesterhead7500 schrieb:


> Heute scheint so schön die Sonne, ich würd so gern fahren aber ich muss leider noch 3 verfluchte Tage warten!



... jetzt noch zwei Tage... aber warum? Neues Laufrad müsste doch schon längst eingebaut sein, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jesterhead7500 (28. Juli 2011)

Charly779 schrieb:


> ... jetzt noch zwei Tage... aber warum? Neues Laufrad müsste doch schon längst eingebaut sein, oder?



Nach langem warten ja Ghost hatte die Achse und die Bremsscheibe vergessen mitzuschicken..


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (28. Juli 2011)

So Leute,

Wie sieht es denn heute aus mit ner tour ? 

Da bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## Charly779 (28. Juli 2011)

Goldener_Reiter schrieb:


> So Leute,
> 
> Wie sieht es denn heute aus mit ner tour ?
> 
> Da bin ich mal gespannt



Gespannt bin ich auch mal auf das Wetter heute Abend. Mein Problem, eigentlich sollte ich mich noch mit radeln zurückhalten, aber das fällt schwer. Wollte heute wenigstens zur Arbeit fahren, aber heute morgen hat es mir dafür definitiv zu viel geschüttet. Somit wird das heute Abend ein zeitliches Problem bei mir, aber ich lese mal noch weiter mit.

Grüßle
Charly


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (28. Juli 2011)

Da sich NIEMAND gemeldet hat ... fahre ich heut bei den beinharten mit! :-(


----------



## Sir_Nukem (28. Juli 2011)

Goldener_Reiter schrieb:


> Da sich NIEMAND gemeldet hat ... fahre ich heut bei den beinharten mit! :-(




Seit ihr schon los? (Mal schnell in demn Thread schaun...)

Später erzähle ich mal geschichten wie Laptops meine Freizeit killen... is doch zum kotzen


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (28. Juli 2011)

nein... aber ich muss jetzt los da sich die beinharten um 18.30h am parkplatz schloss  waldhausen treffen!


----------



## Sir_Nukem (28. Juli 2011)

Tour am Donnerstag, 28.07.11, 18:00 Uhr in Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal - mit Marion

Nähre Infos und Anmeldung *hier*

----------

Welche infos stimme nu, deine oder deren?


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (28. Juli 2011)

Der Club Beinhart mehrere Treffs:  und ich gehe immer zu den DI und Do. Treffs im Gonseheimerwald um 18.30  und Samstagstreff Wi Schierstein 14.00!!!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=514454


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (29. Juli 2011)

Hat hier jemand Zeit und Lust zu einer tour heute ?

Gruß


Das Wetter muss man nutzten!


----------



## Sir_Nukem (29. Juli 2011)

Sitze bis min. 20Uhr noch in Frankfurt 

Morgen wird ein arbeitsfreier Tag, würde dann auch wenns Regnet rausfahren (wollen).

Mal schaun,

Nuki

------
Aktueller Anlass - Ich suche komponenten:
- 2 Räder (echt jetzt, ganze 2)
- XT Gruppe
- Schicken Lenker (nicht Gold, hamwa schon)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jesterhead7500 (29. Juli 2011)

Goldener_Reiter schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand Zeit und Lust zu einer tour heute ?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> ...



schade da war ich gerade 10minuten unterwegs


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (29. Juli 2011)

jesterhead7500 schrieb:


> schade da war ich gerade 10minuten unterwegs



 Warum wird das hier nicht mal gepostet? Macht ja echt Sinn dieser thread :S


----------



## Charly779 (29. Juli 2011)

Wer hätte auch gedacht, dass jesterhead so schnell wieder mit einer Bremsscheibe unterwegs ist...


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. Juli 2011)

Sir_Nukem schrieb:


> Ich frag mal blöd: Disc und Schnell. Span. nutzbar darin?


Ja, ist mit Ausfallenden für Schnellspanner. Disc-Aufnahme wie geschrieben IS (plangedreht). Ein Adapter auf 180er Scheibe mit PM-Sattel ist noch montiert, könnte ich evtl. dran lassen.


----------



## jesterhead7500 (29. Juli 2011)

Genau das war eher ne spontane Entscheidung Bike abgeholt losgedüst da hab ich net ans Posten gedacht  aber wenn Du morgen übermorgen fahren möchtest bin ich auf jedenfall dabei =)


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (29. Juli 2011)

Morgen fahre ich wie immer um 14.00h mit den beinharten!


----------



## Nigges19 (29. Juli 2011)

Wer sind denn diese Beinharten überhaupt?


----------



## Nigges19 (29. Juli 2011)

Nigges19 schrieb:


> Ein 38 ist druff, also geeeeeht noch...  Aber für lange auf grader strecke ist das nich so geil...  Aber viel bin ich dieses jahr noch nich gefahren, hast recht...



Haha, da isses ja 
Heute im Angebot, hehe

http://www.jehlebikes.de/jehlebikes-myliveshopping-17871.html

Hätte ja nicht gedacht, dass das Ding so teuer ist.
Aber mir fehlt immernoch das größere Kettenblatt... 
Ein Albtraum!


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (29. Juli 2011)

Nigges19 schrieb:


> Wer sind denn diese Beinharten überhaupt?




siehe hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=514454

oder hier:

http://www.mtb-club-beinhart.de/


ich fahr dort immer di und do. im Gonsenheimerwald und samstags Wi Schierstein mit

siehe ibc forum link Biketreffs beinhart mtb club

greetz


ps:
würd ja gern mal auch mit anderen hier aus dem forum fahren ..aber leider kommt so gut wie immer was den herren dazwischen...!

das gute ist wenn man kein mitglied ist darf man auch mitfahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nigges19 (30. Juli 2011)

Danke!
Klingt ja ganz gut morgen, aber leider erfülle ich die "Regeln" nicht ganz:


Zitat

Es besteht strikte Helmpflicht! Das Mountainbike muss technisch intakt und in einwandfreiem Zustand sein. Dabei sein sollte außerdem eine Luftpumpe, einen Ersatzschlauch, etwas Werkzeug, ausreichend Trinken, Riegel, Regenkleidung und eventuell Lampen für den Rückweg nach Hause.

Besitze keinen Helm, Ersatzschlauch, Lampen, und Luftpumpe


----------



## jesterhead7500 (30. Juli 2011)

Wie kein Helm  das is ja unkuhl


----------



## Nigges19 (30. Juli 2011)

Ja sorry...  
Hab mich einmal hingelegt, 3 Fach Kieferbruch. Da hätte der normale Helm auch nix geholfen, hätte ich schon son dicken Cross Helm gebraucht. 
Ist auch sehr überaschent auf normaler Straßenfahrt passiert...


----------



## jesterhead7500 (30. Juli 2011)

Nigges19 schrieb:


> Ja sorry...
> Hab mich einmal hingelegt, 3 Fach Kieferbruch. Da hätte der normale Helm auch nix geholfen, hätte ich schon son dicken Cross Helm gebraucht.
> Ist auch sehr überaschent auf normaler Straßenfahrt passiert...


Aua  naja ich hab auch jezz noch ne Narbe auf der Lippe von meinem Sturz seit dem nur noch mit Helm ;D


----------



## Nigges19 (30. Juli 2011)

Das heißt also, wenn du einfach mal von A nach B durchs Ort oder die Stadt fährst, ziehst du immer nen Full Face Helm an?


----------



## jesterhead7500 (30. Juli 2011)

Nigges19 schrieb:


> Das heißt also, wenn du einfach mal von A nach B durchs Ort oder die Stadt fährst, ziehst du immer nen Full Face Helm an?



Ich hab 2 Helme =D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldener_Reiter (30. Juli 2011)

Also die regeln sind nich so eng zu sehen d alle oder due meisten alles dabei haben. Aber kein Helm? Also ich fahre im Stadt Gebiet und bei kleinen strecken von a nach b auch keinen helm an,aber auf touren aufjedenfall..... Vorallem im Wald.

Musst du wissen.

Sonst bis 14.00h Uhr at kleinaustraße Parkplatz wi schierstein.


----------



## Nigges19 (30. Juli 2011)

Joa hab halt keinen, meinte ja auch, ich bin lange nicht mehr gefahren. 
Hab eigentlich schon vor mir einen zu besorgen. Aber mit Full Face Helm fahren die auch nicht, oder?
Ob ich um 14 Uhr dabei bin, entscheide ich spontan. Wetter ist ja wieder voll fürn Sack.


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (30. Juli 2011)

Ne mit full face fährt da keiner! Aber ein helm brauchst du sonst darfst nich mit.


----------



## Nigges19 (30. Juli 2011)

Goldener_Reiter schrieb:


> Aber ein helm brauchst du sonst darfst nich mit.



LOL 
Und, wenn ich dann da stehe, sagen die einfach ne, du darfst nicht?^^


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (30. Juli 2011)

Ja wäre möglich ...! Was auch zurecht wäre ehrlich gesagt ...! Helm muss sein ... wir fahren ja auch immer mal wieder paar trails ...und wenn was passiert ...! 

Leih dir doch irgendwo einen..!?! Haste kein bmx helm oder so??  oder vom pappa , nachbar was weis ich..?!


----------



## Sir_Nukem (30. Juli 2011)

wobei das ganze auch Sinnvoll ist, wenn wir mehr als nur durch die City fahren wollen, müssen wir beide Dooffaussehen und Helm anziehen  
Allein das geschnattere danach _wenn_ was passiert ohne Helm, das muss man nicht haben 

Reeeegen.. ich mag Mainz, los, alle einen Sonnentanz ausführen! Sofort!

Nuuuki

#


----------



## Nigges19 (30. Juli 2011)

Also, heut wirds dann wohl leider wieder nix...


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. Juli 2011)

Nigges19 schrieb:


> Und, wenn ich dann da stehe, sagen die einfach ne, du darfst nicht?^^


Würde ich auf jeden Fall tun. Ohne Helm geht gar nicht! Das sollte eigentlich gar nicht erst zur Diskussion stehen.  Ich würde deinen leblosen Kadaver nicht von einem Baum oder Stein kratzen wollen...

Blöde Stürze auf Asphalt tun schei$$e weh und können auch verdammt mies ausgehen, aber 2 meiner Kumpels sowie ich selbst würden vermutlich nicht mehr unter den Lebenden weilen, wenn wir im Wald keine Helme getragen hätten...! Der Sturz des einen Kumpels war übrigens "nur" mit normalem CC-Helm mit seitlichem Einschlag auf einem Felsen nach Abflug mit >40 Sachen. Ergebnis: Schlüsselbeinbruch, heftige Prellungen, Helm zermatscht - aber die Rübe war noch heil.


----------



## Nigges19 (30. Juli 2011)

Jahaaaa, ich sag ja, ich hab noch keinen. 
Ich hab ja nix dagegen. Muss mir halt ma einen besorgen.
Wenn wir halt grad dabei sind, muss ich auf was besonderes achten, wenn ich mir einen zulege?


----------



## jesterhead7500 (30. Juli 2011)

ich hab nen Giro Hex find den sehr gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldener_Reiter (30. Juli 2011)

Nigges19 schrieb:


> Jahaaaa, ich sag ja, ich hab noch keinen.
> Ich hab ja nix dagegen. Muss mir halt ma einen besorgen.
> Wenn wir halt grad dabei sind, muss ich auf was besonderes achten, wenn ich mir einen zulege?



Du musst schauen das der auf deine Birne passt^^

dazu empfehle ich dir in ein sportgeschäft zugehen oder radladen ..und lass dich da einfach mal beraten!

gruß


----------



## mbonsai (30. Juli 2011)

@ jesterhead7500

Bist wohl noch gut nach Hause gekommen? Den Weg ueber Martinstein also noch gut gefunden?

Gruss Bonsai


----------



## jesterhead7500 (30. Juli 2011)

jawoll kurz über die bundestraße durch walluf durch und dann einfach grade aus nach schierstein aber soweit wars super nett, jezz arbeite ich weiter an meinen oberschenkeln damit die nich nochma blockieren


----------



## mbonsai (30. Juli 2011)

Gut gut...beim naechstenmal vielleicht doch besser der 13.30 Treff...nur so als Empfehlung. Ist nur die Frage, ob es naechste Woche einer faehrt, weil der Guide im Moment verletzt ist.

Bonsai


----------



## jesterhead7500 (30. Juli 2011)

den selben gedanken hab ich mir auch schon gemacht


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (30. Juli 2011)

Ja die 13.30h tur unter der rheinbrücke ist bissel chilliger ... ;-) 

pass nur auf das du im IBC drauf achtst ob es stattfindet ...denn der guide macht für jeden termin einen neuen thread auf! 

gruß


----------



## jesterhead7500 (30. Juli 2011)

Geht klar Cheffe


----------



## whitesheepmtb (31. Juli 2011)

Mal einen schönen Sonntag!

wollte mich nun hier auch mal melden, nach längerer Verletzung, bin ich auch wieder im Sattel! Wohne in Mainz und fahre längere Touren in den Weinbergen bis Bingen oder im Taunus (Hohe Wurzel, Platte usw).

Bin noch nicht wieder 100% fit, aber mein Ziel ist wieder regelmäßige Touren 50 bis 80km dabei 600 bis 1200 Hm. Immer mal so 2,5 bis 4 Stunden!

Wer auch für sowas zu haben is kann sich gerne mal melden.

Ich hab schon öfter festgestellt, dass ich doch recht flott fahre. Charly kann es kommentieren, wir sind schon ein paar mal zusammen gefahren.


----------



## micha1979 (1. August 2011)

Auch die gegend um Bodenheim,Nackenheim,Oppenheim,Lörzweiler ist recht Interesant.
Auch das früher oft befahrene Lörzweiler-Wäldchen ist mal eine Durchfahrt wert !
leider im Monent doch stark zugewuchert aber da muss man eben durch ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (1. August 2011)

micha1979 schrieb:


> Auch die gegend um Bodenheim,Nackenheim,Oppenheim,Lörzweiler ist recht Interesant.
> Auch das früher oft befahrene Lörzweiler-Wäldchen ist mal eine Durchfahrt wert !
> leider im Monent doch stark zugewuchert aber da muss man eben durch ;-)



mit dem mtb?

das ist doch maximal ne traktorspur.

da war ich gestern mit dem crosser unterwegs.


----------



## micha1979 (1. August 2011)

a.nienie schrieb:


> mit dem mtb?
> 
> das ist doch maximal ne traktorspur.
> 
> da war ich gestern mit dem crosser unterwegs.



Ja klar bin eben nochmal durch, früher wars für Mtb`ler schön ausgebaut jetzt ist leider alles etwas _verwildert.


am besten geht es oberhalb in den "Wald" rein,
ich versuche da mal ordnung reinzubekommen immer mal einwenig !

für eine kleine __Feierabendrunde, ist das schon ganz ok 
wo wir doch bei uns, vor lauter Weinbergen kaum Wald haben doch eine kleine aber schöne __Abwechslung_
_
ich mache am WE mal ein GoPro Video 


_


----------



## Nigges19 (1. August 2011)

Wo isn da ein Wald?
Meinst du die drei Bäume zwischen Lörzweiler und Gau Bischofsheim? 

Aber ne Tour da hinter fänd ich auch ganz schön...


----------



## micha1979 (1. August 2011)

Nigges19 schrieb:


> Wo isn da ein Wald?
> Meinst du die drei Bäume zwischen Lörzweiler und Gau Bischofsheim?
> 
> Aber ne Tour da hinter fänd ich auch ganz schön...



Deswegen auch Wald in "" ein richtiger Wald ist es natürlich nicht 
ne Tour Wohin ?


----------



## Nigges19 (1. August 2011)

Von Mainz aus zum Wäldchen, vlt am Rehin lang, wenn das geht. Durch das Wäldchen und wieder zurück oder so...


----------



## micha1979 (1. August 2011)

Nigges19 schrieb:


> Von Mainz aus zum Wäldchen, vlt am Rehin lang, wenn das geht. Durch das Wäldchen und wieder zurück oder so...


Naja von Mainz aus bist ja schnell dort, aber nur wegen dem Wäldchen lohnt es nicht !
dann lieber den Rhein entlang richtung Oppenheim und hoch zur Landskrone, da hat man dan auch eine richtig schöne _Aussicht


_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nigges19 (1. August 2011)

Schöööön 

Joa aber zwischendurch ma so ein Waldstückchen ist doch lustiger als nur Asphalt, oder?


----------



## a.nienie (2. August 2011)

würde dann ja eher hinter hechtsheim über's feld, dann noch eine kleine schleife oberhalb gau bischofsheim dann durch den ort hoch richtung lörzweiler...
am rhein lang hat zu wenig schotter.

aber die schmale spur durch das wäldchen sieht so aus, als könnte ich das in die abendrunde einbauen.


----------



## Nigges19 (2. August 2011)

Klingt auch gut, dann kann man sich ja in Hechtsheim treffen, da hab ichs nicht weit...


----------



## Sir_Nukem (4. August 2011)

Zwischenmeldung:
Me hat endlich mehr Freizeit! - Mehr Radeln möglich, obwohl ich auch endlich Motorisiert fahren darf 

Grüße, Yipi,

Nuki


----------



## Nigges19 (4. August 2011)

Hab mir nen Helm bestellt, kommt mitte nächste Woche, jetzt am WE hab ich wohl eh keine Zeit...


----------



## jesterhead7500 (4. August 2011)

Nächstes Wochenende wär ich denke ich mal dabei dieses Wochenende is schon verplant  
Und in der Woche leider lange Schule....


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (8. August 2011)

Hier der Videobeweis zum Wochenend Regen Massaker^^

Regentour mit Baum im Weg

@ Nuki ...Also ich bekomme von mittw.bis fr. besuch von nem Kumpel  und will mit dem zum Flowtrail fahren nach Stromberg und ne Tour zur Hohen Wurzel Wiesbaden ... falls de bock und zeit hast...!

Hast ja jetzt mehr freizeit^^

greetz


----------



## Sir_Nukem (8. August 2011)

Klingt gut!

Heute noch FFM abarbeiten, Rest der Woche bin ich wieder in Mainz eingesetzt. Wie schauts Zeitlich aus? Da meine kollegen ENDLICH nicht mehr im Urlaub sind, kann ich da evtl. nen Tag reinwerfen.

Grüße aus der größten Regentonne Deutschlands (FFM  ),

Nuki


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (8. August 2011)

Also ich hatte vor am Donnerstag zum Flowtrail zu fahren (ganztägig) und am Mittw. oder Freitag. Hohe Wurzel ... dauert ca 4 Std.  ....Zeitpunkt wäre da abhängig wann mein Kumpel ankommt oder wieder die Biege macht zur Heimat...!


----------



## jesterhead7500 (9. August 2011)

Hab dummerweise Donnerstag zu lang Schule um mitzufahrn ;X Freitag könnte ich dann eventuell mitfahrn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldener_Reiter (9. August 2011)

Planãnderung ...aufgrund der Wetterlage fahren wir am Mittwoch zum Flowtrail! Und schauen dann wie am Do und Fr das Wetter ist zwecks hohe Wurzel und Wi Platte!


----------



## Nigges19 (9. August 2011)

Wann wollt ihr zur Platte starten?
Also Uhrzeitmäßig?


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (9. August 2011)

Wahrscheinlich am Fr....! Das ist aber bis jetzt noch nich sicher! Sag ich aber noch bescheid!


----------



## Nigges19 (9. August 2011)

Und wie viel Uhr so? Wohl eher Mittag bis früher Nachmittag, oder?


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (9. August 2011)

Mein Kumpel muss wieder zurück nach Aachen und will nachmittags mit dem zug zurück.

D.h. eher vormittags bis mittags!


----------



## jesterhead7500 (9. August 2011)

15:30 Schule  maaaan ich will wieder Ferien haben! Naja ich warte auf die genaue Uhrzeit vielleichts wirds ja was mit Donnerstag oderso mal sehen


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (9. August 2011)

jesterhead7500 schrieb:


> 15:30 Schule  maaaan ich will wieder Ferien haben! Naja ich warte auf die genaue Uhrzeit vielleichts wirds ja was mit Donnerstag oderso mal sehen



Am Donnerstag will ich auch spätestens mittags losfahren! Weil ich dann abends im Gonsenheimer Wald nochmal mit den beinharten fahren will. Ist am Do auch wetterabhängig.

Greetz


----------



## Sir_Nukem (9. August 2011)

jesterhead7500 schrieb:


> 15:30 Schule  maaaan ich will wieder Ferien haben!



Maaaaaaan ich will wieder Schule haben 

Freitags kann ich erst Mittags, mal schaun was das wird.

Grüße,

Nuki


----------



## Nigges19 (9. August 2011)

Ich schaff halt immer bis 17 Uhr... Ein Albtraum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldener_Reiter (9. August 2011)

@ nuki mein Kollege muss um 14.30h wieder weg. Von daher wollen wir schon vormittags los.

@ nigges bei mir geht das nur weil ich Urlaub habe! Sonst bin ich auch immer erst um 21.30h zu hause!

Greetz


----------



## Nigges19 (9. August 2011)

Ich hoffe für dich, dass du dann aber auch erst so um 12 oder 13 Uhr arbeiten gehst


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (9. August 2011)

Nigges19 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe für dich, dass du dann aber auch erst so um 12 oder 13 Uhr arbeiten gehst



von was träumste nachts?  10.00h gehts los .. bis 20.00h ! + Heimweg!


----------



## Nigges19 (10. August 2011)

Nicht schlecht, was schaffst du denn so wichtiges?


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (10. August 2011)

Im Einzelhandel :'(


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (13. August 2011)

Soo Freunde ich war mit nem Kumpel aufm Flowtrail .... Ergebnis seht ihr hier:

Flowtrail + Sturz

Ergebnis: Krankenhaus + Bike ...demoliert^^ mind. 4 Wochen kein biken :-(

greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nigges19 (13. August 2011)

Starkes Video! 
Lebt die Gabel noch?
Achso, wie gehtsd dir so...?


----------



## Charly779 (13. August 2011)

Ein schönes Video - bis auf das Ende.

Wie geht's Dir denn? War was gebrochen, oder sonstwie gröber lädiert? Gute Besserung!

(Da ist das Material erst mal zweitrangig...)

btw: Ich bin seit gestern auch wieder aus dem Krankenhaus entlassen. Direkt nach meiner Zwangspause hatte ich ja den Alpencross durch die Dolomiten und wiederum direkt im Anschluss meine Schulter-OP. Jetzt beginnt die Reha, zwischen 6 und 12 Wochen kann es dauern, wann ich wieder radeln darf, steht in den Sternen.

Grüße
Charly


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (13. August 2011)

Charly779 schrieb:


> Ein schönes Video - bis auf das Ende.
> 
> Wie geht's Dir denn? War was gebrochen, oder sonstwie gröber lädiert? Gute Besserung!
> 
> ...




Danke Danke!

Musste sofort ins Krankenhaus. Sollte dort auch 2 Tage bleiben, hab mich aber nach einem Tag selbst Entlassen. Hab ein Schädelhirntrauma, Prellungen an rechter Schulter( die schon seit 3 Jahren kaputt ist) , linkem Handgelenk und rechtem Knie,Schürfwunden im Gesicht,linkem Unterarm usw.. und Blutergüsse bis zum Abwinken....!vorallem auf Oberschenkel Innenseite und linkem Oberschenkel Außenseite!


Hoffe du erholst dich von deiner Schulter OP!!!!! Gute Besserung!!! Da müssen wir beide wohl jetzt durch^^


@Nigges: Schaden soweit ich es jetzt erstmal sehen konnte, das VR Laufrad hat en dicken "Achter" drin und das "Fitting" von meiner Hydraulik Sattelstütze ist am Sattel abgerissen.

greetz


----------



## Nigges19 (15. August 2011)

YEAH Hab meinen Helm heute geholt... 
Wetter ist ja auch schön, aber jetzt sind alle verletzt...
Ein Albtraum!!!


----------



## jesterhead7500 (15. August 2011)

Jo sehr cool ich saß in der Schule und dachte nur "F*CK OFF ES SCHEINT DIE SONNE UND ICH KANN NICH BIKEN F*CK OFF F*CK OFF F*CK OFF" :'( aber ich würd gern Freitag ne kleine Tour fahren.

Und an mr.goldener reiter ;P Gute Besserung!


----------



## Sir_Nukem (17. August 2011)

Gute Besserung ! - Kaum schaut man hier ein paar Tage nicht rein, gibts Verletzte 

---

Nigges ist wohl wieder am Teile verkaufen wie ich gesehen habe... soso...

Grüße,


----------



## Nigges19 (17. August 2011)

Sir_Nukem schrieb:


> Gute Besserung ! - Kaum schaut man hier ein paar Tage nicht rein, gibts Verletzte
> 
> ---
> 
> ...





Ja? Was verkauf ich denn??? Hab zwar dinge, die weg müssen aber nix hier drinne, oder??? ^^


----------



## Sir_Nukem (17. August 2011)

Sobald ich nen Lenker bei kleinanzeigen.egay.de sehe muss ich an dich denken 

Gruß,


----------



## Nigges19 (17. August 2011)

Hab noch ein Paar Mallet C Pedale mit passenden Schuhen^^
Deore Schaltung mit Triggern.
könnt ich ja eigentlich ma in die Signatur schreiben...


----------



## Keepiru (27. August 2011)

Hätte heute ganz spontan jemand Lust ne kleine Runde zu drehen? Max 500hm.. 
Ich dachte so ab 16:00.... Wo? egal. ich bin mobil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jesterhead7500 (27. August 2011)

Mir isn Auto ins Vorderrad gefahren  Bike steht beim Händler sonst gern :S


----------



## Nigges19 (28. August 2011)

Hoi,

soll ja - bis jetzt - morgen nicht regnen.
Hat jemand vor ne Runde zu drehen? Würde mich gern anhängen,  sofern die Arbeit das zulässt...


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (28. August 2011)

@ jesterhead! Hoffe nix schlimmes!!!

@Nigges19:  Komme grade von nem Bike We zurück ... muss mal sehen wie der Muskelkater aussieht und die anderen Weh Wehjen...!

und hab Morgen noch Termine .. aber sonst grundsätzlich wäre ich nicht abgeneigt!

kannst ja mir ne PN schicken... krieg die sofort aufs Handy!

greetz


----------



## Charly779 (28. August 2011)

jesterhead7500 schrieb:


> Mir isn Auto ins Vorderrad gefahren  Bike steht beim Händler sonst gern :S



Du hast aber auch ein Pech, was Vorderräder angeht...

Dir ist aber hoffentlich nichts passiert?


----------



## Charly779 (28. August 2011)

Eben noch vergessen - nach meiner OP saß ich heute das erste mal wieder auf dem Rad. Ging soweit einigermaßen gut, mal sehen, wie es morgen früh aussieht. Dann wäre ich die Woche u. U. für eine wirklich leichte, wieder Eingewöhnungstour zu haben.

Meine schleifende HR-Bremse sollte ich gerichtet bekommen. Notfalls halt Beläge ausbauen


----------



## Keepiru (28. August 2011)

Aaaaalso.... dieses Wochenende ist sich leider nichts ausgegangen, insofern war ich leider wieder alleine unterwegs. Samstag gabs ne Runde Frauenstein -> Eiserne Hand -> Schäferskopf. Für die 900hm/25km habe ich 2:10 gebraucht. Danach war ich alle.  Ich suche Leute die Lust haben auf diesem Leistungsniveau mitfahren. Bitte nicht viel doller, sonst liege ich irgendwann tot im Wald. 
Schwerpunkt ist bei mir das "Bergauf-Fahren" Es darf auch gern mal der eine oder andere leichte Trail dabei sein. Wer Lust hat mich mitzunehmen, oder bei mir mitzufahren: Bitte einfach ne PM schreiben. Da kommt man bestimmt zusammen.


----------



## jesterhead7500 (28. August 2011)

Jo der Vollidiot hat nur net geguckt. Solangs ne kleine Acht is kann ers rauszentrieren und mir is zum Glück nix passiert  und sobald ich mein Bike wiederhabe und die Zeit es zulässt das heißt Freitag-Sonntag würd ich gern mal nach Stromberg fahren ;D


----------



## Nigges19 (28. August 2011)

Goldener_Reiter schrieb:


> @ jesterhead! Hoffe nix schlimmes!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wie hasten das gemacht???





Keepiru schrieb:


> . Für die 900hm/25km habe ich 2:10 gebraucht.



Sagt mir leider garnix...


----------



## jesterhead7500 (28. August 2011)

War bei mir Wiesbaden Dotzheim mitte aufm Weg Richtung Fasanerie fahr aufm Bürgersteig grad an nem Kinderwagen vorbei also RICHTIG langsam unterwegs^^ und steh quasi neben dem Fahrer guck ihn noch an er fährt los ohne in meine Richtung zu gucken..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (29. August 2011)

Goldener_Reiter schrieb:


> Komme grade von nem Bike We zurück ... muss mal sehen wie der Muskelkater aussieht und die anderen Weh Wehjen...!


Das heißt, du bist wieder weitestgehend fit?


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (29. August 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Das heißt, du bist wieder weitestgehend fit?



Japp .. kann man so sagen ..wobei das Wochenende ..und vorallem der Sonntag ..extrem anstrengend war.... und ich heute so viele tolle Muskeln einzeln spüre in meinem Körper :-D ^^


----------



## Nigges19 (29. August 2011)

Sorry bei mir wirds heut nix, steh noch in der pampa und kein ende in sicht...


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (30. August 2011)

@Charly779/Keepiru: Danke für die Tour heute!

Hier nochmal das Video zum Track:

SCHLÄFERSKOPF

Greetz

bis zum nächsten Mal!


----------



## Charly779 (30. August 2011)

Goldener_Reiter schrieb:


> @Charly779/Keepiru: Danke für die Tour heute!
> 
> Hier nochmal das Video zum Track:
> 
> ...



Ebenfalls von mir vielen Dank, dass ihr mich heute den Berg hoch geschleppt habt. Höhenmeter sind es nach Glätten dann zwischen 600 und 650, je nachdem, wie oft ich B-spline. Aber ich habe in meinem Track schon wieder einen Zacken, der da nicht hingehört. Hm...

Wie geht das noch gleich mit dem Anhängen einer Datei an eine PM?

Grüße
Charly


----------



## Keepiru (30. August 2011)

Gern geschehen! 



Charly779 schrieb:


> ....Höhenmeter sind es nach Glätten dann zwischen 600 und 650...



Dann machen wir beim nächsten mal die untere Schleife einfach 2x. 


Auch von mir: Danke euch beiden! War gemütlich und spassig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Charly779 (30. August 2011)

Hattest du nicht gesagt, 2:10h waren es beim letzten mal? Jetzt haben wir 1:53 gebraucht


----------



## Keepiru (30. August 2011)

Charly779 schrieb:


> Hattest du nicht gesagt, 2:10h waren es beim letzten mal? Jetzt haben wir 1:53 gebraucht



*kopfkratz*
ich bin alleine ein ganzes stück zügiger unterwegs gewesen. ich muss mal schauen ob ich aus meinem track die reale fahrzeit extrahieren kann. 

hatte gerade eine erleuchtung: doch, das kann hinkommen. als ich das alleine gefahren habe, bin ich zwar bergauf ein bischen fixer gewesen, dafür bin ich bergab geschlichen, weil es geschüttet hat wie sau und ich mit beschlagener brille nix gesehen habe.


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (30. August 2011)

Charly779 schrieb:


> Hattest du nicht gesagt, 2:10h waren es beim letzten mal? Jetzt haben wir 1:53 gebraucht



Mit Pausen^^


----------



## Nigges19 (3. September 2011)

Hoi,

fährt heut jemand?
Is ja knaller Wetter...


----------



## knartzt (7. September 2011)

Hallo,

komme aus Mainz und fahre öfter mal im wiesbadener Wald und Umgebung. Allerdings fast nur Vormittags/Mittags. 

Würde gerne mich mal euch anschließen, vorallem die Tour wie im Video interessiert mich. Wieso kenne ich den trail nicht??? Bin wohl blind... Kann mir evtl. jemad die mitgeloggede Tour zukommenlassen?


Viele Grüße


----------



## jesterhead7500 (7. September 2011)

Ich würd gern am Wochenende irgendwas fahren oder halt in der Woche Touren bis sagen wir mal 15Uhr danach is Schule angesagt :x also wenn jemand ne kleinere Tour mit schnuckeligen Trails hat meldeeeeen


----------



## Keepiru (8. September 2011)

ich will am WE auch wieder fahren. vorzugsweise sonntag.


----------



## Charly779 (8. September 2011)

Ich am Sonntag auch, sofern ich bis dahin wieder fit bin. Aktuell sieht es nicht so aus, leider.


----------



## jesterhead7500 (8. September 2011)

Sonntag bin ich dabei


----------



## Keepiru (10. September 2011)

meld dich mal. morgen wirds ein bischen nass, was uns aber nicht abhalten sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Charly779 (20. September 2011)

Hallo allerseits,

ich melde mich auch mal wieder zu Wort und möchte fragen, wie es aussieht, hat jemand morgen, also am Mittwoch Nachmittag oder am Donnerstag Nachmittag (ab so vier oder fünf) Lust und Zeit für 'ne kleine, gemütliche Tour?

Soll nicht allzu technisch werden, hab ein neues Rad und muss mich noch dran gewöhnen 

Gruß
Charly


----------



## Nigges19 (20. September 2011)

Servus,

soweit es nicht wirklich regnet könnte ich so ab halb 6 ab Hechtsheim, bzw. 6 Uhr Innenstadt...
Ist dir das zu spät?


----------



## Charly779 (21. September 2011)

Ich glaube, Regen sollte heute kein Problem darstellen. Wenn wir uns um 6 treffen, dann bleiben noch so 1,5 Stunden für 'ne Tour, sonst komme ich ganz im Dunkeln heim (kein funktionierendes Licht). Taunus wird dann schwierig, welche Runde schwebt dir vor?

Gruß
Charly


----------



## Nigges19 (21. September 2011)

Och, ich hab da nicht so die Ahnung der Touren, würd mich da nach dir richten...


----------



## Charly779 (21. September 2011)

Der Gonsenheimer Wald wäre eine Option, allerdings kenne ich mich da nicht so wirklich gut aus. Daheim sollte ich noch ein gpx-file haben, da könnte man nach fahren. 
Oder in welche Richtung willst du?


----------



## Nigges19 (21. September 2011)

Wer wäre morgen dabei?


----------



## Charly779 (21. September 2011)

Ich, denn diese 'externe Störung' kann es morgen nicht geben *hust*


----------



## Charly779 (21. September 2011)

Treffpunkt für morgen: wann und wo? Tourenvorschläge?


----------



## jesterhead7500 (21. September 2011)

ich hab morgen Schule -.- oder schwänz ich mal ausnahmsweiße? ich weiß es net  aber wenn ich mal blau mache wär ich so dafür gegen 15uhr zu fahren..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nigges19 (21. September 2011)

Wie gehabt, bei mir wirds 17:30 bis 18 Uhr


----------



## jesterhead7500 (21. September 2011)

oder so


----------



## Charly779 (21. September 2011)

@Jesterhead7500

Bis du dann dabei, wenn wir halb sechs oder so sagen?


----------



## jesterhead7500 (21. September 2011)

Ich müsst mich für Schule entschuldigen irgendwie, dann ja


----------



## Charly779 (21. September 2011)

Ich habe meine Tour durch den Gonsenheimer Wald wiedergefunden. Das war allerdings eine 2,5-3 Stundentour, da die Sonne schon um halb acht untergeht, müssten wir kürzen. Geht aber fast beliebig.

Mein Vorschlag für einen Treffpunkt wäre gegen 18 Uhr am Geldautomat am Haupteingang der Uni. Andere, oder bessere Vorschläge?


----------



## jesterhead7500 (21. September 2011)

Ich glaub net das ich die Uni finden werde kenn mich in Mainz 0 aus ich find den Weg zum 50Â° und zum Wildwechsel mehr net xD

Tante â¬dith sagt: google maps ftw!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nigges19 (21. September 2011)

Ich weiß zwar, wo die Uni ist, aber kenn da keinen Geldautomaten 
50° kenne ich auch  
Sonst noch am HBF?


----------



## jesterhead7500 (21. September 2011)

50° bin ich am 7. Oktober wieder Oliver Koletzki lässt grüßen


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. September 2011)

@ jesterhead7500: Vorsicht, nicht dass hier noch ein Lehrer mitliest


----------



## Nigges19 (22. September 2011)

Also ich bin um 18 Uhr da. Wer noch?


----------



## Charly779 (22. September 2011)

Jup, ich. 

Vielleicht noch ein paar?


----------



## jesterhead7500 (22. September 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> @ jesterhead7500: Vorsicht, nicht dass hier noch ein Lehrer mitliest



Ne die sind zu langweilig und zu alt dafür


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. September 2011)

jesterhead7500 schrieb:


> Ne die sind zu langweilig und zu alt dafür


Das könnte meinen zukünftigen Schülern mal anders gehen 


@ Topic: ich würde demnächst gerne mal wieder den Flowtrail ansteuern - wird dann vermutlich das letzte Mal sein für dieses Jahr.  Ob ich das Hardtail nehme und auch mal die Uphill-Runde mitnehme oder eher das Fully zum Wildhog heizen und mal den NoJokes testen muss ich mir noch überlegen. Bin derzeit zuhause in der Südpfalz, daher habe ich ausnahmsweise die Wahl  habe normal immer nur 1 Bike mit in MZ.


----------



## jesterhead7500 (23. September 2011)

Flowtrail wär ich dabei ! 

Allerdings zieht meine Mum nächsten Freitag um und ich muss helfen, also wärs am 30. nichts  dann eher an dem darauf folgenden Samstag


----------



## Nigges19 (23. September 2011)

Wo und was ist der Flowtrail?


----------



## Charly779 (23. September 2011)

Nigges19 schrieb:


> Wo und was ist der Flowtrail?



Der im Mai (?) eröffnete, neu angelegte Trail in Stromberg. 

http://www.flowtrail-stromberg.de/

Da will ich auch unbedingt noch hin - entweder Freitag Mittag mal oder aber wahrscheinlicher, an einem Sonntag. Am 2. oder 3. Oktober hätte ich durchaus Zeit, vorher leider nur Freitage...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nigges19 (23. September 2011)

Aaaaaaaaaah hab ich von gelesen


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (23. September 2011)

Boar Nigges ....das ist ein joke? Das ist ja Ne Bildungslücke^^wenn man den nich kennt.^^ haha


----------



## jesterhead7500 (23. September 2011)

Das is echt ne ernst zu nehmende bildungslücke!


----------



## Nigges19 (25. September 2011)

Sooooooooorrrrrrrryyyyyyy 

Die Woche hab ich Bereitschaft, also wirds nix.
Echt schade, da das Wetter wohl top ist...


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. September 2011)

So, meine Flowtrail-Planung hat sich etwas geändert... ich fahre nicht, wie zuerst gedacht, von Mainz aus mit Bus & Bahn hin, sondern direkt von Landau aus mit dem Auto. Will nächste oder übernächste Woche mit meiner Lady 1 oder 2 Tage nach Winterberg und da nehmen wir den Flowtrail als Appetizer auf dem Hinweg mit  Demnach dann auch mit dem Sondereinsatzfahrzeug für gröbere Angelegenheiten. Ist für mich deutlich einfacher, da ich mir das stundenlange Zug-Gegondel sparen kann.

Ich bin aber spätestens ab letzte Oktober-Woche eh wieder in Mainz und würde evtl. in der Woche davor auch schonmal nach Mainz geschippert kommen und wieder ein Bike dort stationieren. Also wenn jemand in der Zeit hin will, könnte man sich vorher kurzschließen...


----------



## jesterhead7500 (28. September 2011)

Jo wie gesagt Flowtrail wär ich gern dabei ! Nur konkretes Datum wär halt sau nice sag einfach bescheid wenn du näheres weißt, wenn ich überhaupt mit darf, weil du ja mit deiner Freundin fährst xD


----------



## Charly779 (29. September 2011)

Servus,

wenn nichts mehr dazwischenkommt, dann bin ich am kommenden Sonntag mit ein paar Kollegen in Stromberg. Ist noch wer dann da?

Grüße
Charly


----------



## jesterhead7500 (29. September 2011)

Vielleicht


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. September 2011)

Mist, jetzt hatten wir uns eigentlich auf Montag festgelegt, da kränkelt mein Mädel und alles ist wieder ungewiss...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nigges19 (30. September 2011)

Montag klingt für mich auch ganz gut... "brauche" ich für sowas mehr als ein helm? Hab generell nicht vor mich hinzulegen


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. September 2011)

Das ist Geschmacksache... ich bin generell Fullface-Fahrer, außer auf reinen CC-Touren habe ich den immer auf. Auf dem Flowtrail ziehe ich zusätzlich noch Knieschützer an, braucht man aber nicht zwingend. Ich fahre auf den Touren hier im Wald je nach Anspruch/Gefährlichkeit Knieschützer, Knie-Schienbein-Schützer oder letztere in Verbindung mit Arm-Schützern - die meisten Trials hier sind aber in Sachen Verletzungsrisiko deutlich "gefährlicher" als der Flowtrail. Mein im Gegensatz Kumpel meinte, als er das erste mal aufm Flowtrail war, er hätte sogar den Safetyjacket angezogen, hätte er es dabei gehabt... finde ich persönlich etwas übertrieben.


----------



## Waver (1. Oktober 2011)

..


----------



## Nigges19 (2. Oktober 2011)

Wie siehts denn morgen aus?

Gonsenheimer, Taunus oder sowas?


----------



## Waver (2. Oktober 2011)

.


----------



## Charly779 (2. Oktober 2011)

Servus Leute,

ich hatte die leise Hoffnung, heute noch jemanden in Stromberg zu finden, dem war aber nicht so. Jedenfalls macht es einen Heidenspaß, dort rumzugurken. Man kann glauben, dass man schon unten angelangt ist...

Daher: Daumen hoch für den Flowtrail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (2. Oktober 2011)

So, wir sind dann morgen auch da. Werden vermutlich gegen halb 12 dort sein und 3 oder 4 Abfahrten machen. Mich erkennt man am silber-orangenen Torque mit Lyrik


----------



## Nigges19 (2. Oktober 2011)

Jemand um mainz unterwegs?


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (4. Oktober 2011)

Ich fahre Morgen nach Stromberg den ganzen Tag.

Falls jemand mit will... Hier mal melden!

Greetz


----------



## Charly779 (4. Oktober 2011)

Morgen habe ich leider keine Zeit, es dürfte vielleicht der letzte mögliche Tag in dieser Schönwetterperiode sein, wo man noch gescheit in Stromberg fahren kann.

Die Strecke ist geil, macht schon mächtig Laune


----------



## Keepiru (4. Oktober 2011)

ich habe leider gerade ein massives zeitproblem. ich bin schon froh wenn ich mich abends noch schnell mal ne stunde aufs rad setzen kann um die hausrunde zu fahren.


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (20. Oktober 2011)

Hat Morgen früh jemand lust und Zeit zu biken ....Evtl auch bike park ?
Auto wäre voraussetzung dafür


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. Oktober 2011)

Ist zwar recht kurzfristig, aber wie schauts mit morgen aus? Wetter soll ja gut werden (man glaubt's fast nicht). Würde eigentlich am liebsten eine Saisonende-Abschiedsrunde in Stromberg drehen. Mein Plan wäre, 9:51 am Hbf. abzufahren -> gegen 11 an der Strecke. Würde auch mal die Uphill-Runde fahren (bin ich bisher noch nie), bin da aber flexibel...


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich könnte nur am Do. ! Gruß


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. Oktober 2011)

Könnte ich am Donnerstag, hätt ichs hier nicht gepostet, weil ich dann mit nem Kumpel zusammen gefahren wäre  Hab zwar nur eine einzige Veranstaltung an dem Tag in der Uni, aber leider ist die absolut wichtig...


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Oktober 2011)

So, ich hab heute auf dem Wildhog Trail ein kleines Blutopfer gebracht, um die Götter des Winters milde zu stimmen - hoffentlich hats was genützt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldener_Reiter (26. Oktober 2011)

Haste dich verletzt oder was gespendet?


----------



## Charly779 (26. Oktober 2011)

Leute, macht doch nicht immer solche Sachen auf dem Trail. Ich bin den auch runtergeeiert  naja, schon mit ordentlich Spaß für mich runtergefahren und habe es geschafft, mal nicht den Abflug zu machen. Bin ich sonst ja Spezi für...

Falls erforderlich: Gute Besserung!

Gruß
Charly


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (26. Oktober 2011)

Doch doch ...wenns nich weh tut hats auch kein Spaß gemacht


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Oktober 2011)

Goldener_Reiter schrieb:


> Haste dich verletzt oder was gespendet?



Abflug gemacht, verletzt zum Glück nicht schlimm. Hatte allerdings echt Glück... (passierte übrigens genau auf der Höhe deiner Unfallstelle - in der ersten Kurve des "Snakeruns") habe vermutlich am Ende der Kurve zu stark eingelenkt und/oder mir ist das Vorderrad weggerutscht und ich bin über den Lenker in die Senke nach der Kurve geklatscht -> auf der rechten Schulter eingeschlagen, leichte Abschürfungen + Prellung (was hatte ich im ersten Moment Angst um mein Schlüsselbein!!). Mein Rad flog natürlich direkt hinter mir her und auf mich drauf -> Abdruck vom Pedal im Bereich Wange/Schläfe... zum Glück muss mich das Rad vorher schon woanders getroffen haben, denn das Pedal kam nicht mit Wucht dort auf. Normal bin ich dort ja immer mit Fullface unterwegs, aber heute wollte ich mal den kompletten Rundkurs fahren, daher nur die Nussschale. In Zukunft sch*** ich auf die Runde (fand ich eh nicht sooo toll) und bleib wieder bei Forstautobahn-Uphill mit Fullface am Lenker...! Bei diesem Stichwort: ich glaube der No Jokes wird echt fett!! Das was ich davon heute gesehen habe sieht sehr spaßig aus 
Um zu deiner Frage zurück zu kommen: nächstes Mal bezahl ich lieber mit Geld 




Charly779 schrieb:


> Leute, macht doch nicht immer solche Sachen auf dem Trail. Ich bin den auch runtergeeiert  naja, schon mit ordentlich Spaß für mich runtergefahren und habe es geschafft, mal nicht den Abflug zu machen. Bin ich sonst ja Spezi für...
> 
> Falls erforderlich: Gute Besserung!


Danke! Die Ibu ist schon in der Leitung und ne größere Mütze Schlaf tut hoffentlich den Rest. Wenn nicht, muss ich morgen *auf die Uhr schau* heute auf der Semester-Eröffnungs-Fete weiter schmerzlindernde Mittel zu mir nehmen 

PS: ich bin den Wildhog insg. sicher schon über 30 Mal runter, i. d. R. ziemlich zügig. War einfach nur ein kleiner Fahrfehler an einer eigentlich unkritischen Stelle und der Abgang war sehr stumpf, daher ein harter Einschlag, aber ist ja alles noch ganz. Evtl. kam das daher, dass ich in letzter Zeit fast nur Fully gefahren bin und sich das einfach doch zahmer lenkt als das Hardtail...




Goldener_Reiter schrieb:


> Doch doch ...wenns nich weh tut hats auch kein Spaß gemacht


Das würd ich nicht unterschreiben... wenn man unten ankommt und bis Oberkante Unterlippe mit Adrenalin voll ist und erstmal gar nicht weiß, was man zu dem Run sagen soll, weils einfach so geil war - DANN hats Spaß gemacht


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (27. Oktober 2011)

Sei froh das es nur kleine Krätzerchjen sind ...! Aber die Stelle an der du dich abgelegt hast ist aber auch lustig .... diese kurve mag ich irgendwie nich .... man kommt da mit schmakkes rein und muss da voll abbremsen.. um nich aus der kurve zu fliegen ...!! Hab schon oft versucht den anfahrwinkel zu ändern ... dass tempo ... hab mich mehr in die kurve gelegt ....nix geht ...! 


Bin letzte Woche auch mit nem alten Hardtail da runter ... sogar auch die sprünge gemacht damit ..war voll lustig^^ :-D war aber froh als ich auf meinem Bock wieder drauf war.

wegen adrenalien ... naja da magst du recht haben.wobei ich bei der strecke nurnoch andrenalien verspüre .. indem ich wie letzte woche das erste mal über den zweiten sprung des doppelgaps geflogen bin.oder über den drop im wurzelstück ....  oder hoffentlich nächstes jahr ...wenn ich dann endlich den großen gap springen werde *freu* und ich auch den ersten sprung beim doppelgap springe... :-D

ps.. der rundkurs is auch doof! Wildhog und der No Jokes sind das sahnestück  

wobei der no jokes noch zu hart für mich ist :-D


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (27. Oktober 2011)

ACHTUNG


Ich fahre am Sonntag zum Ende der saison nach Beerfelden zum Bikepark.

und nächste Woche nach Bad Wildbad zum Bikepark....

Wer Lust hat mitzufahren... bescheid sagen 

greetz


----------



## krassdruff (27. Oktober 2011)

Servus,
also Bad Wildbad würd mich noma tierisch reizen,
wenn bis dahin in den Alpen nicht ordentlich Schnee gefallen ist,
würd ich aus nem Wintersport- en Radsportwochenende machen


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Oktober 2011)

Goldener_Reiter schrieb:


> Sei froh das es nur kleine Krätzerchjen sind ...! Aber die Stelle an der du dich abgelegt hast ist aber auch lustig .... diese kurve mag ich irgendwie nich .... man kommt da mit schmakkes rein und muss da voll abbremsen.. um nich aus der kurve zu fliegen ...!! Hab schon oft versucht den anfahrwinkel zu ändern ... dass tempo ... hab mich mehr in die kurve gelegt ....nix geht ...!


Das Dumme an dem Sturz war halt, dass ich quasi aus der Kurve runter in die Senke geflogen bin, dadurch war die Fallhöhe deutlich größer und der Aufschlag dementsprechend saftiger. Schmerztechnisch gehts mir schon wieder ganz gut (das war mein Kriterium, dass ich heute oder morgen nicht noch zum Arzt gehe und mich checken lasse), nur die Abschürfungen nässen etwas :-/
Und ja, die Stelle ist echt komisch. Ich habs da auch noch nicht geschafft, RICHTIG flüssig durch zu kommen. Es wurde zwar besser, als ich vor einer Weile recht oft (mit dem Fully) dort war, aber nicht astrein. Vermutlich muss man das Heck gezielt etwas rumkommen lassen (ohne viel Bremse!), damit das fluppt, hat mit dem Fully teilweise geklappt. Da hilft dann sonst wohl nur eins: die "Umfahrung" benutzen 




Goldener_Reiter schrieb:


> Bin letzte Woche auch mit nem alten Hardtail da runter ... sogar auch die sprünge gemacht damit ..war voll lustig^^ :-D war aber froh als ich auf meinem Bock wieder drauf war.


Mit meinem Hardtail ist sowas kein Thema, das ist von der Geo her schon auf bergab ausgelegt und hat auch eine recht lang bauende 140er Gabel. Hab auch bis auf dem Holzdrop alle Sprünge genommen, die ich mit dem Fully springe - alles bis auf die Gaps. Was mich mit dem Hardtail aufm Flowtrail bzw. generell hier in der Region etwas nervt: hier ist der Boden so dreckshart  Meine Heimatregion ist ja der Pfälzerwald, dort ist es zwar i. d. R. (auf den richtigen Trails) deutlich wurzliger und steiniger, aber der Boden ist deutlich weicher. Traumhafter sandiger Erdboden mit erstklassigem Grip 




Goldener_Reiter schrieb:


> wegen adrenalien ... naja da magst du recht haben.wobei ich bei der strecke nurnoch andrenalien verspüre .. indem ich wie letzte woche das erste mal über den zweiten sprung des doppelgaps geflogen bin.oder über den drop im wurzelstück ....  oder hoffentlich nächstes jahr ...wenn ich dann endlich den großen gap springen werde *freu* und ich auch den ersten sprung beim doppelgap springe... :-D


Also wenn ich das Gas so richtig stehen lasse geht da schon was in Sachen Adrenalin 
Zweiter Sprung des Doppelgaps ohne den ersten?? Wie kommt man da denn sauber rüber/vorbei, dass das passt? 




Goldener_Reiter schrieb:


> ps.. der rundkurs is auch doof! Wildhog und der No Jokes sind das sahnestück
> 
> wobei der no jokes noch zu hart für mich ist :-D


Also ich fahre auch schon gerne mal ne Runde mit Trails bergauf, aber bei dem besagten harten Boden hier, der bei Nässe gleich zu schmierigem Schleim wird, und den spitzen, kantigen Steinen die überall rausstehen, macht mir das keinen Spaß.  Kannst ja mal in meinem Fotoalbum bei den Tour-Impressionen kucken, die Fotos vom Weinbiet vom letzten Sonntag sind alle auf einem Trail entstanden, der auch zum hochfahren sehr interessant ist  In dem Wurzelstück hab ich zwar immer irgendwo einen Punkt, wo ich nicht mehr weiter komme, weil Balance oder Traktion versagen, der Rest ist anspruchsvoll aber interesant und spaßig!


BTW: Wildbad würd mich auch sehr reizen. Werd ich aber vermutlich auf nächstes Jahr verschieben. Reise dann mit persönlichem Guide an


----------



## Nigges19 (31. Mai 2012)

Moin!
Hier noch jemand aktiv???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Charly779 (31. Mai 2012)

Nigges19 schrieb:


> Moin!
> Hier noch jemand aktiv???



Servus!

Ja, ich bin noch in Mainz und auch eher längerfristig. Allerdings hat meine Saison mit einem Oberschenkelhalsbruch begonnen und ebenso schnell auch wieder aufgehört. 

Irgendwann im Juni werde ich wieder fahren können und bin dann gerne bereit für Touren.

Gruß
Charly


----------



## Kostemer (1. Juni 2012)

Hi 

Freundin und ich werden bald aktiv.
Warten nur noch auf die Lieferung der bikes.


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (2. Juni 2012)

Aktiv !
Und Suche Leute zum Grundlagenausdauerfahren. D.h. nichts technisches, muss endlich mal fit werden!

Gruß


----------



## jesterhead7500 (2. Juni 2012)

Wenn ich mal wieder Zeit finde fahr ich auch wieder mit, aber zur Zeit ist Zeit mangelware bei mir.


----------



## Charly779 (2. Juni 2012)

The_Dashing_Guy schrieb:


> Aktiv !
> Und Suche Leute zum Grundlagenausdauerfahren. D.h. nichts technisches, muss endlich mal fit werden!
> 
> Gruß



Hi Goldener... ach nee 

aus gegebenem Anlass werden GA-Fahrten das erste sein, was ich machen kann. Wenns gut läuft, an Fronleichnam.

Bis dahin
Charly


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (2. Juni 2012)

Charly779 schrieb:


> Hi Goldener... ach nee
> 
> aus gegebenem Anlass werden GA-Fahrten das erste sein, was ich machen kann. Wenns gut läuft, an Fronleichnam.
> 
> ...



Du vogel .... Das hab ich dir gestern noch gesagt ^^

Tu nich so überrascht

Lern du erst mal wieder laufen und dann sehen wir weiter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Charly779 (2. Juni 2012)

War heute auf dem Hometrainer - geht. Besser als das laufen...


----------



## FLOW* (13. Juni 2012)

hi leute, melde mich glaub zum ersten mal hier im forum...
wohne in mainz-kastel und suche leute zum radeln. 
hab hier von den beinharten treffs gelesen und werde da glaub morgen abend mal zum treffpunkt gonsenheimer wald kommen (falls das wetter mir keinen strich durch die rechnung macht)

aber vielleicht gibts auch noch andere treffs! also wenn einer lust hat oder was weiß, bitte bescheid sagen.

was ich mir vorstelle ist sowas hier: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5pt-tphML8&feature=plcp"]Wiesbaden (Germany) Biketour Taunus with GoPro HD      - YouTube[/nomedia]

also waldwege, trails, tour-kombi


----------



## Nigges19 (10. August 2012)

Sommer fast rum und nix ist passiert...

Fährt jemand am Sonntag?


----------



## Nigges19 (25. März 2014)

Ist her noch wer? Samstag gibt's geiles Wetter! Jemand bock?


----------



## abhouser (26. März 2014)

Servus,
bin am WE nicht in MZ. Ansonsten gerne. Vielleicht schaffe wir es demnächst eine kleine Gruppe zu bilden
GREETZ


----------

